# Anne heche fue asesinada . Intenta escapar pero la meten a la fuerza en la ambulancia. Iba a estrenar una peli de tráfico de niños en septiembre



## Patatas bravas (15 Ago 2022)

Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.

La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente

Los bomberos y la ambulancia es un teatro tipo el show de truman. Ni son bomberos ni medicos. Parece una escena prefabricada. Cualquiera sabe que en un caso así lo primero que se hace es estabilizar y asegurar a la víctima con un collarín. 

Por tanto esa gente no es ni enfermera ni médica. Aquí la intentan meter a toda prisa en la ambulancia para no escape con 0 cuidado con la víctima y saltándose todos los protocolos. Las órdenes son claras meter a toda prisa a Anne heche en la ambulancia y que no escape 

Anne heche intenta escapar y la meten a la fuerza en la ambulancia

Otra versión más inverosímil era una esclava mk ultra intentaba escapar y sus dueños la asesinaron para que no hablara


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Ago 2022)

En Jewllywood todo es posible.


----------



## Archibald (15 Ago 2022)

La PSOE asesina de forma habitual para encubrir su red de pedofilia y satanismo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (15 Ago 2022)

Y seguro que la intubaron como a Salman Rushdie, unos intensivistas islamistas, porque ese _parato_ se inventó pa matar gente, como nos han enseñado los Sologripistas. Ya.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Ago 2022)

El mini iba 200 por hora como un misil , a claro coño que estaba contolado como un dron por la CIA ...



La boyera* iba muy puesta de coca* , pero eso no importa


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En Jewllywood todo es posible.



¿ cómo es que le tapan la cara con la sábana ? 

¿ van enmascarados los bomberos ¿?


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Ago 2022)

Otro video más grave. La tapan como un fallecida y Anne heche intenta escapar


----------



## Lukytrike (15 Ago 2022)

Yo no sé qué pasó ahí, pero si no recuerdo mal en las noticias del accidente dijeron que se la llevaron con graves heridas, no que estuviese inconsciente o en coma en ese momento.
Que se intentase levantar, puede ser si estaba desorientada, en shock o sufriendo grandes dolores.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Ago 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pasó ahí, pero si no recuerdo mal en las noticias del accidente dijeron que se la llevaron con graves heridas, no que estuviese inconsciente o en coma en ese momento.
> Que se intentase levantar, puede ser si estaba desorientada, en shock o sufriendo grandes dolores.



Una cosa es un espasmos típico y otra cosa es levantarse de esa manera


----------



## Lukytrike (15 Ago 2022)

Si no ha perdido el conocimiento (o lo ha recuperado) ni tiene fracturas graves que se lo impidan, no veo por qué no va a poder levantarse de esa manera una hora después de sufrir el accidente, pese a tener quemaduras graves.
A ver si algún médico de los muchos que hay por aquí nos da su opinión.



Patatas bravas dijo:


> Una cosa es un espasmos típico y otra cosa es levantarse de esa manera


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (15 Ago 2022)

No parece que estuviese muy grave, se levanta con mucha energía


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*“asesinatos casi indetectables”
busca si tu coche lo es.*










German researchers show that the five-year-old vulnerability still exists in hundreds of thousands of vehicles on the road.

s interesante de todo, nos encontramos con la forma en la se habría hecho todo esto, según el digital ruso: “Lo más inquietante es que este informe de SVR también hace referencia al artículo científico “Radio Attack Lets Hackers Steal 24 Different Car Models” y al artículo del Washington Post “Lo que sabemos sobre la piratería de automóviles, la CIA y esas afirmaciones de WikiLeaks”, en el que se revela: “Escondido en el análisis de WikiLeaks de un tesoro de documentos supuestamente de la Agencia Central de Inteligencia hay una línea sorprendente: que la agencia ha investigado cómo hackear autos, que WikiLeaks afirma que podrían usarse para llevar a cabo “asesinatos casi indetectables”… Para ello, WikiLeaks enlaza con notas de reuniones de 2014 que enumeran “áreas de misión potencial” para la rama de dispositivos integrados de la CIA, que incluye “Sistemas de vehículos” y “QNX”… Yoni Heilbronn, vicepresidente de marketing de Argus Cyber Security, una empresa automotriz compañía de seguridad, dijo: “La ecuación es muy simple. Si es una computadora y se conecta con el mundo exterior, entonces se puede hackear” ”—y en cuanto a si los investigadores de tráfico sexual infantil, la congresista estadounidense Jackie Walorskiy y la actriz Anne Heche fueron víctimas del dispositivo de asesinato de la CIA QNX capaz de llevar a cabo “asesinatos casi indetectables”, al tomar el control de un automóvil para enviarlo a través de las carreteras hacia el tráfico o acelerarlo para estrellarse en una explosión de bola de fuego”.
Los artículos a los que se hace mención en este último párrafo son los siguientes:​


“Ataque de radio permite a los piratas informáticos robar 24 modelos de automóviles diferentes“.
“Lo que sabemos sobre la piratería de automóviles, la CIA y esas afirmaciones de WikiLeaks“.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

Heche held hands with DeGeneres at the premiere of her box-office smash “Six Days Seven Nights” in 1998. Ron Galella Collection via Getty [IMG alt="Heche appeared in Six Days, Seven Nights opposite Harrison Ford.
The film was a smash, grossing more than $160 million at the box office — but she subsequently found her acting offers had dried up, despite managing to draw in audiences."]https://newsworldtick.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/08/anne-heche-harrison-ford-01.jpg[/IMG]Heche appeared in “Six Days Seven Nights” opposite Harrison Ford. The film was a smash, grossing more than $160 million at the box office — but she subsequently found her acting offers had dried up, despite managing to draw in audiences.©Buena Vista Pictures/Courtesy
Things only worsened when the high-profile pair split in August 2000, with the breakup widely documented in the media.
They released a joint statement to People at the time that read, “It is an amicable parting and we greatly value the 3 1/2 years we have spent together.”
But DeGeneres told the Los Angeles Times a year later that the split was a surprise to her.
“She walked out the door and I haven’t spoken to her since, I don’t have the answers,” she stated.
At the time, tabloids reported that Heche — who identified as bisexual and had never dated another woman — had left DeGeneres for cameraman Coleman Laffoon.

*Although Heche and DeGeneres put on loved-up displays in public,

the star has hinted that her comedian lover ( Degenerada ) tried to control the way she dressed when they were together.
que le controlaba como vestia *
In an April 2021 TikTok video, Heche posted a photo of her from the 1998 Golden Globes and said: “Why do I look like a hippie? It’s because Ellen didn’t want me to dress sexy.”​






Heche and DeGeneres became fixtures on Hollywood red carpets in the late 1990s and were known as America’s most famous same-sex couple. Ron Galella Collection via Getty In an April 2021 TikTok video, Heche posted a photo of her from the 1998 Golden Globes and said: “Why do I look like a hippie? It’s because Ellen didn’t want me to dress sexy.”Getty Images
The breakup with DeGeneres significantly impacted the actress, who was placed in a psychiatric unit one day after the split.
According to reports, Heche had driven into the desert after taking ecstasy before knocking on the door of a stranger, who welcomed her in. The homeowner called the cops, with Heche telling the arriving deputies that “God was going to take everyone back to heaven in a spaceship.” She was then taken by ambulance to the hospital and admitted to a psychiatric unit before being released hours later.
The following year, Heche released an autobiography titled “Call Me Crazy,” detailing her turbulent childhood.


T*he actress alleged that she was sexually abused by her father — a closeted gay man who died from AIDS when she was just 13. A year after her dad’s death, her older brother died after driving into a tree — an act that Heche believed to be suicide.*





Heche — who had never been with a woman before — described DeGeneres as “the best sex of my life.” They are pictured in 1999. WireImage
In an interview promoting the book, Heche told Barbara Walters: “I had a fantasy world that I escaped to. I called my other personality Celestia,” she explains. “I believed I was from that world. I believed I was from another planet. I think I was insane.”
At the time, one newspaper claimed Heche had “spilled enough beans to worry Taco Bell” — with her film career taking a backseat to stories about her personal life.
In 2003, DeGeneres began appearing on her own eponymous daytime talk show, which instantly turned into a hit and gave her significant power in Hollywood.
The show became an important promotional tool for a star’s latest film or movie, but as Heche was unable to appear on her ex’s show, it likely made her less marketable to movie bosses who would have hired her for roles.
Last year, Heche’s podcast co-star spoke out about how the system worked, stating: “If you’re on a show or in a film, they’ve got to go through ‘The Ellen [DeGeneres] Show’ to promote it — and guess what? Ellen blocked you from the show. And everybody knows that.”
Heche agreed, imitating DeGeneres by adding: “That’s right. ‘You have her in your movie, you have her in your show? You ain’t gonna get promo on mine!’”

Heche and Laffoon are pictured on their wedding day in Sept. 2001. AP
A year after her split from DeGeneres, Heche went on to wed Laffoon. The pair welcomed a son, Homer, in 2002.
Although Heche was now in a heterosexual relationship, offers for roles in high-profile films did not return.
Instead, the star was confined to small-budget indie flicks, many of which were critically panned. In 2006, she signed on to star in the ABC drama “Men in Trees” — perhaps her only notable role following her breakup from DeGeneres.
In 2007, Heche was in the headlines again when she reported having left Laffoon for her Canadian co-star James Tupper — although the rumors were never confirmed.

Heche and Tupper welcomed a son named Atlas together in 2009. They split in 2018.










Heche was in a 9-year relationship with her “Men in Trees” co-star James Tupper before their split in 2018. The pair have a son, Atlas, together. Getty Images Heche is seen with Tupper and their son Atlas (back), as well as Heche’s oldest son, Homer (front) in this 2012 snap. The girl in the image is unidentified. FilmMagic
According to reports, Heche feuded with both ex-husband Laffoon and ex-partner Tupper over child support payments for the sons she had with each of them.
According to the Daily Mail, Laffoon accused Heche of having poor parenting skills and being “mentally unstable.” She blasted back by accusing him of being addicted to pornography and online poker.
Meanwhile, her financial feud with Tupper ended up in court, with the actress demanding to see her ex’s tax returns to work out how much child support he needed to pay.
In recent years, Heche had kept a low profile and was primarily focused on raising her two sons.
Despite failing to return to the A-list, she did have guest roles on shows including “All Rise,” “Chicago P.D.” and “The Brave.” The star also secured a role on an upcoming Lifetime movie titled “Girl in Room 13.”
The thriller is still set for release in September, despite the actress’s tragic passing on Friday.
Heche was rushed to hospital late last week after suffering a severe anoxic brain injury in a fiery car crash in Los Angeles. The star — who was in a coma — was placed on life support, which was turned off on Friday.
As Heche lay in a coma, DeGeneres was asked about the condition of her famous ex, before responding: “We’re not in touch with each other, so I wouldn’t know.”
She later tweeted out a more affectionate message. “This is a sad day,” DeGeneres wrote. “I’m sending Anne’s children, family and friends all of my love.”


Read the full article here​ 



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> *¡¡No os creáis este circo, por favor!! Mirad lo que graban. Última parte del video.*



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana*








Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana - El Diestro


Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana




www.eldiestro.es














Parece que la muerte de la actriz estadounidense Anne Heche va a dar mucho más que hablar, de lo que pudiera parecer en un principio. Como recordarán, la pasada semana Heche sufría un accidente de tráfico al empotrarse contra una casa después de circular por un barrio residencial de Los Ángeles a una velocidad altísima. En los vídeos que podrán ver a continuación, se puede observar la gran velocidad a la que circulaba Heche en su coche.




Pero este no fue el único accidente de alguien famoso que se producía en Estados Unidos a principios de agosto. El pasado día 3 de agosto, la congresista republicana, Jacqueline R. Walorski, fallecía en el Condado de Elkhart, Indiana, también debido a un accidente de tráfico.

Cualquiera que lea estas dos noticias no encontrará relación entre ellas ni nada sospechoso, excepto la excesiva velocidad a la que circulaba Heche por un barrio residencial. Pero la web rusa ‘What Does it Mean’ sí que encuentra una relación entre las dos muertes y no las trata como muertes accidentales, sino como asesinatos.
Así relacionan a Walorski con Heche: “Lo más evidente es un documento de INTERPOL-Rusia sobre el tráfico de niños esclavos sexuales en Europa del Este, un documento que es fundamental tener en cuenta porque señala que los investigadores rusos de tráfico sexual de niños cooperabn con un misionero cristiano estadounidense en la nación de Europa del Este de Rumania llamado Jackie Walorski, quien después de regresar a los Estados Unidos y ser elegido para el Congreso, patrocinó la “Ley de Prevención, Intervención y Recuperación de la Trata de Personas de 2014” y durante el año pasado, la SVR (Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de la Federación Rusa) anota en su expediente sobre la congresista estadounidense Walorski que había estado en contacto con la actriz de Hollywood Anne Heche, quien durante el año pasado fue haciendo la película “Girl in room 13” (la niña de la habitación 13) sobre la trata y la esclavitud sexual infantil”.

Este es el argumento de la película: “Grace se vuelve adicta a los opiáceos después de sufrir una lesión deportiva, lista para dejar atrás su adicción bajo la mirada de su madre, su pasado no la dejará ir cuando Richie la secuestra en la habitación de un motel para venderla al tráfico de personas”.






Como decíamos antes, la congresista Jacqueline R. Walorski fallecía en un accidente de tráfico el pasado 3 de agosto. Las circunstancias de ese accidente, tal y como se relata en ‘What Does it Mean’, fueron las siguientes: “Un automóvil conducido por el presidente del Partido Republicano del condado de St. Joseph, Zachery Potts, cruzó repentinamente la línea central de una carretera en un día despejado, se estrelló de frente contra el vehículo de Edith Schmucker, muriendo ambos, junto con la congresista estadounidense Walorski y su gerente de comunicaciones Emma Thomson”.
El de Heche, el 5 de agosto, lo describen de la siguiente forma: “De repente, de la nada, aceleró, se estrelló contra una casa, luego estalló en llamas y murió el 11 de agosto, poco después de lo cual el Departamento de Policía de Los Ángeles dijo que ya no investigaría el accidente”. Pero vean lo que sucede cuando se llevan a Heche en la camilla.

Ahora, y aquí viene lo más interesante de todo, nos encontramos con la forma en la se habría hecho todo esto, según el digital ruso: “Lo más inquietante es que este informe de SVR también hace referencia al artículo científico “Radio Attack Lets Hackers Steal 24 Different Car Models” y al artículo del Washington Post “Lo que sabemos sobre la piratería de automóviles, la CIA y esas afirmaciones de WikiLeaks”, en el que se revela: “Escondido en el análisis de WikiLeaks de un tesoro de documentos supuestamente de la Agencia Central de Inteligencia hay una línea sorprendente: que la agencia ha investigado cómo hackear autos, que WikiLeaks afirma que podrían usarse para llevar a cabo “asesinatos casi indetectables”… Para ello, WikiLeaks enlaza con notas de reuniones de 2014 que enumeran “áreas de misión potencial” para la rama de dispositivos integrados de la CIA, que incluye “Sistemas de vehículos” y “QNX”… Yoni Heilbronn, vicepresidente de marketing de Argus Cyber Security, una empresa automotriz compañía de seguridad, dijo: “La ecuación es muy simple. Si es una computadora y se conecta con el mundo exterior, entonces se puede hackear” ”—y en cuanto a si los investigadores de tráfico sexual infantil, la congresista estadounidense Jackie Walorskiy y la actriz Anne Heche fueron víctimas del dispositivo de asesinato de la CIA QNX capaz de llevar a cabo “asesinatos casi indetectables”, al tomar el control de un automóvil para enviarlo a través de las carreteras hacia el tráfico o acelerarlo para estrellarse en una explosión de bola de fuego”.
Los artículos a los que se hace mención en este último párrafo son los siguientes:

“Ataque de radio permite a los piratas informáticos robar 24 modelos de automóviles diferentes“.
“Lo que sabemos sobre la piratería de automóviles, la CIA y esas afirmaciones de WikiLeaks“.
Este es un resumen de la interesante información que ofrece ‘What Does it Mean’. Hoy mismo, hemos publicado un vídeo sobre este asunto, antes de conocer este artículo tan revelador. Piensen que las cosas cada vez son menos casuales, aunque lo parezcan.


----------



## Digamelon (15 Ago 2022)

@Billy Fockabocas necesitamos su informe forense


----------



## Spock (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## silenus (15 Ago 2022)

La última película que rodó Anne Heche saldrá al aire próximamente


“Girl in Room 13″ es el proyecto que filmó la actriz antes de fallecer por las graves lesiones ocasionadas en un accidente automovilístico




www.infobae.com





_*Girl in Room 13*_ _es el último proyecto que Heche filmó antes de fallecer y será emitido de manera póstuma a través de la señal de *Lifetime* en Estados Unidos. En la cinta, ella interpreta a una mujer que emprende la búsqueda de su hija desaparecida (Larissa Dias), luego de que esta fuera secuestrada por una red de trata de personas.

*Girl in Room 13*_* aún saldrá al aire por Lifetime*
_
Antes de que se comunicara el deceso de la actriz de cine, la vicepresidenta ejecutiva y jefa de programación de Lifetime, Amy Winter, brindó las siguientes declaraciones a la prensa: “Todos nosotros aquí en Lifetime estamos profundamente preocupados por [Heche] y todos los afectados”. En referencia a la transmisión del film, se anunció que aún seguía pie y se vería en septiembre de este año.

“Este proyecto es importante para Anne y para cada uno de nosotros”, agregó Winter el pasado jueves. “Todos buscamos hacer una película para arrojar luz sobre este importante tema”. *Girl in Room 13* está dirigida por Elisabeth Rohm, quien aseguró que el film está terminado y espera que todos vean la actuación “fenomenal” de *Anne Heche*.

“Todos estamos muy dedicados a la causa, detener la violencia contra las mujeres y nuevamente agradezco mucho a Lifetime por crear esta plataforma. Todos nosotros, especialmente Larissa que hizo de esta víctima, estamos comprometidos con esa causa”, indicó la cineasta durante un panel virtual. “Hablamos de eso, cada uno de nosotros, que esta era nuestra misión”._


----------



## EnergyTreeef (15 Ago 2022)

Es cierto, la ultima película que estaba haciendo, Anne Heche era sobre tráfico de menores
Explora el *oscuro mundo de 150 billones$ industria tráfico humano*
! 
“ La chica en habitación número 13”l

y está basada en *hechos* *reales
What is the Lifetime movie Girl in Room 13 about?*

by Aysha Ashley Househ2 days ago Follow @aysha_ashley
Lifetime’s new movie, _Girl in Room 13_, is based on real-life events. The film will explore the dark world of the $150 billion human trafficking industry. The production stars *Anne* *Heche*, Larissa Dias, Max Montesi, and Matt Hamilton.

On Aug. 5, Heche was hospitalized following a fiery car crash, where she collided with a residence in Los Angeles. Since then she’s been in “critical condition,” according to Deadline. On Aug. 11, the news outlet reported that the movie would


----------



## Busher (15 Ago 2022)

Supongo que ahora moriran tambien el director, el guionista, el productor, los montadores, los camaras, los de sonido... menuda escabechina, hoyga.


----------



## Sardónica (15 Ago 2022)

Están relacionando su muerte con la muerte de una congresista republicana.
La congresista falleció 2 días antes también en un accidente de coche.
Esta congresista investigaba desde hace tiempo el tráfico de personas en el este de Europa.
Ambas se conocían y trataban a raíz de la película que Heche estaba rodando cuyo argumento trata ese escabroso asunto.

Tal vez las 2 habían descubierto algo que "no debía" ser difundido.


















Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana - El Diestro


Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana




www.eldiestro.es










Sería la hostia que todo esto al final fuera una promo de la película


----------



## Lovecraf (15 Ago 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pasó ahí, pero si no recuerdo mal en las noticias del accidente dijeron que se la llevaron con graves heridas, no que estuviese inconsciente o en coma en ese momento.
> Que se intentase levantar, puede ser si estaba desorientada, en shock o sufriendo grandes dolores.



Sin collarín?? No cuela mucho esa teoría.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Están relacionando su muerte con la muerte de una congresista republicana.
> La congresista falleció 2 días antes también en un accidente de coche.
> Esta congresista investigaba desde hace tiempo el tráfico de personas en el este de Europa.
> Ambas se conocían y trataban a raíz de la película que Heche estaba rodando cuyo argumento trata ese escabroso asunto.
> ...



La teoría rusa habría que cogerla con pinzas y más ahora que están en guerra y hacen propaganda para perjudicar a sus enemigos . Se la cargaron eso es casi seguro


----------



## 4motion (15 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...



Desde luego el equipo de demolición y atrezzo, actuan de manera muy fría, algo huele a podrido aquí.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sardónica (15 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La teoría rusa habría que cogerla con pinzas y más ahora que están en guerra y hacen propaganda para perjudicar a sus enemigos . Se la cargaron eso es casi seguro



Que hayan muerto en accidente con el lazo escabroso que las unía da para duda razonable.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## proctalgiafugax (15 Ago 2022)

Sois tan magufos, que cualquier noticia que entra en contacto con vuestra fantasiosa mente, acaba en película. El video de mierda, ni siquiera está constatado que sea ella, sólo porque en la sección de los comentarios, tratan de relacionarlo, otros magufos, ya tomáis como hecho información falsa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*QUE DICE SU PELUQUERO QUE EL LA VIO PERFECTAMENTE POCO ANTES*
*NADA DE BALBUCEAR PEDO COMO SE HA COMENTADO
Y BASTANTE MAS ATRACTIVA 

EL ARTICULO DICE TAMBIEN Y QUE LOS ORGANOS POR SUPUESTO. LOS DONA QUE ESTAR ESTUPENDOS Y SE PUEDEN COMER*

Her family released a heartbreaking statement. "Unfortunately, due to her accident, Anne Heche suffered a severe anoxic brain injury and remains in a coma, in critical condition," the statement read, via CNN. "She is not expected to survive. It has long been her choice to donate her organs and she is being kept on life support to determine if any are viable."

In wake of the heart-wrenching news, one person who saw Heche just minutes before her accident is sharing what he witnessed right before the crash that day.

*Anne Heche Was Pleasant With A*
*Hair Salon Owner Before Her Accident*
*Anne Heche Had An Unexpected Interaction In The Moments Leading Up To Her Accident *
 

* DE QUERER ESCAPAR CORRIENDO DE LA CAMILLA PARA QUE NO LA LIQUIDARAN *

*↓*
*COMA INDUCIDO *
*+
VENTILADOR PARA REBENTARLE LOS PULMONES

Heche is currently in a coma on a ventilator at the Grossman Burn Center in Los Angeles (via NBC News)*

*EL CLASICO COCKTEL COVID - RESIDENCIAS *

PONER FECHA
PASARA A LIMPIO Y ENVIAR​


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Ago 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Sois tan magufos, que cualquier noticia que entra en contacto con vuestra fantasiosa mente, acaba en película. El video de mierda, ni siquiera está constatado que sea ella, sólo porque en la sección de los comentarios, tratan de relacionarlo, otros magufos, ya tomáis como hecho información falsa.



No son magufos. Son subnormales a sueldo del NWO.

Ahora basta con soltar paridas a cuál más rocambolesca para meter a todo "negacionista" en el mismo saco. Con lo cual ya nadie se puede negar a nada, porque está del bando de los subnormales.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*ASESINATO ILLUMINATI - RITUAL DE FAMOSOS *

*Too Fast to Furius Paul Walker Dead*

*Cause of Crash Under Investigation 




*

Fans gathered at the crash site to erect a makeshift memorial.ByANTHONY CASTELLANO and DEAN SCHABNER
December 02, 2013, 3:33 AM
Paul Walker, 40, died in a car crash, Nov. 30, 2013, in Valencia, Calif.
Stuart C. Wilson/Getty Images|Dan Watson/AP Photo


 *Paul Walker memorial draws thousands to crash site*







​


----------



## Sardónica (15 Ago 2022)

Anne Heche protagonizó 'Toxic Skies' en 2008.


Sinopsis

La doctora Tess Martin (Anne Heche), especialista en enfermedades víricas, viaja a Seattle para estudiar una terrible epidemia que se está propagando a un ritmo vertiginoso. Como la situación se agrava, se decide poner a la ciudad en cuarentena, a la espera de que los especialistas encuentren una cura a la epidemia. (FILMAFFINITY)


La trama trata sobre compañías farmacéuticas al servicio del ejército que rociaban el cielo para enfermar a la gente.









POR CIERTO, ERA UNA PURASANGRE.


----------



## Henry Rearden (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*Damning FBI Report Concludes Alec Baldwin Pulled Trigger In 'Rust' Shooting*





by Tyler Durden
Sunday, Aug 14, 2022 - 09:20 PM
_Authored by Katie Hudson via The Mind Unleashed (emphasis ours),_
In spite of Alec Baldwin’s repeated denials that he pulled the trigger of the gun that killed his film’s cinematographer, the FBI has concluded in a damning new report that he did, in fact, pull the trigger of that gun.







__
On the set of Baldwin’s film “Rust” in October 2021, the 64-year-old actor unexpectedly shot and killed his cinematographer, Halyna Hutchins, who was 42 years old. Baldwin also injured his director, Joel Souza, during the shooting, which took place at Bonanza Creek Ranch in Santa Fe, New Mexico on October 21, 2021.


> Police in Sante Fe will NOT rule out criminal charges after FBI report concludes that Alec Baldwin DID pull trigger on Rust set FBI report concludes Alec Baldwin DID pull the trigger on Rust set
> — Daily Mail Online (@MailOnline) August 13, 2022



Baldwin has always maintained that he did not pull the trigger of the gun that killed Hutchins, which was only intended to be loaded with blanks. However, a new report has determined that the gun could not have been discharged unless the trigger was pulled first.
This indicates that Baldwin may still be held accountable for the incident in the form of criminal charges, as the Santa Fe Sheriff’s department has confirmed that the investigation would be handed over to the District Attorney.


> BREAKING: According to an FBI analysis, Alec Baldwin pulled the trigger of the gun that killed cinematographer Halyna Hutchins and wounded director Joel Souza on the New Mexico set of the movie Rust on October 21, 2021. pic.twitter.com/4fcomcMoh5
> — BNN United States (@BNNUS) August 13, 2022



On Friday (August 12), authorities stated that they are waiting for the actor’s phone records, which the District Attorney has been working with Suffolk County Police Department in New York and Baldwin’s attorneys to acquire them.
Detectives will examine the documents, and then a case file will be delivered to the district attorney so that she can decide whether or not any criminal charges will be filed.
The FBI’s new forensic report examines all aspects of the shooting as part of a larger investigation to determine whether or not any criminal charges can be filed.
The investigation concluded that the revolver, which was a single-action F.lli Pietta in.45 Colt caliber, was *simply not capable of being fired unless someone pulled the trigger*.
According to ABC News, they arrived at their conclusion after carrying out an accidental discharge test; however, it is not apparent whether the test was carried out using the exact same gun or an identical clone.
It states that even if someone messes around with the hammer, the gun will not fire a bullet and a primer at the same time when it is operating normally.
During interviews with investigators, Baldwin said that he was informed the weapon he was holding was a _“cold gun,” _which meant the revolver was loaded with blank cartridges.
Baldwin claimed that the weapon fired without him pulling the trigger when he pulled back the hammer and posed for Halyna’s camera, with the actor adding:_* “I did not pull the trigger.”*_
According to the FBI, it is theoretically possible for the device to produce the sound of a gunshot without actually firing a bullet; however,* it is abundantly clear that this was not what happened in Baldwin’s case.*
The damning FBI report *may result in criminal charges being brought against Alec Baldwin* and potentially others involved in the shooting as well, with the Santa Fe Police Department still investigating the circumstances surrounding Halyna’s death.


> It has been nearly 10 months since actor Alec Baldwin's prop gun was discharged on a New Mexico film set. Now, the FBI has completed its forensics investigation, and handed the case over to the Santa Fe County Sheriff's Office. Investigation into Alec Baldwin shooting on "Rust" set moves forward as FBI completes forensic report
> — CBS News (@CBSNews) August 12, 2022



The forensic analysis was immediately sent to the New Mexico Office of the Medical Investigator as soon as it was received, which was then forwarded to the Sheriff’s Office.
Police also released several new videos of Baldwin being interviewed about the shooting.
Speaking earlier this year, Santa Fe County Sheriff Adan Mendoza said that criminal charges should not be ruled out.
_“It’s too early to rule anything out right now, I don’t think anybody’s off the hook when it comes to criminal charges,” _Mendoza said.
_“I’ve said this before: I think there was complacency on the set. There was disorganization and a degree of negligence—whether that rises to a criminal level, that will be up to the district attorney,”_ he added.
Although no one has been charged with a crime in connection to the shooting, Baldwin is being sued by Hutchins family.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*Ellen DeGeneres Rockefeller*

ADRENOCHROME

PLATO A LO EPSTEIN ISLAND 

Related To John D. Rockefeller... ?


​



















​


----------



## EnergyTreeef (15 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No son magufos. Son *subnormales* a *sueldo* del *NWO*.
> Ahora basta con soltar paridas a cuál más rocambolesca para meter a todo "negacionista" en el mismo saco. Con lo cual ya nadie se puede negar a nada, porque está del bando de los subnormales.



venga ya….

La captura del vídeo, foto de Anne Heche levantada ha salido en toda MASS MEDIA _paper printed._
Imel video, está en todas partes, mass media.
Me parece, que “ maguf@ conspiranoic@, eres Tu.
” a sueldo NOM dice” ..   







https://premierleague-news.com/daily-uk-news-actress-anne-heche-is-seriously-burned-in-explosion-after-crashing-her-blue-mini-cooper-into-garage-of-la-apartment-block-premierleague-news-com/44309/



La gente no tiene derecho ni de preguntase, por qué se ha levantado de esta manera…?

si ha sido reacción *neurologica* *inconsciente* o no. Si ha estado viva, o no.

Porque vengan enseguida en tropa, a boicotear, el *ejército consumidor de Antonia 3 news y la sexta/ newtral*


aqui está vídeo completo. Se ve perfectamente, como se levanta, justo antes de meterla en ambulancia


----------



## Spock (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (15 Ago 2022)

Hay que recordar que estuvo con la siniestra Ellen Degenerada. Con la que no tiene pinta de que acabara muy bien, pues después de eso dejó de ser lesbiana.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> venga ya….
> 
> La captura del vídeo, foto de Anne Heche levantada ha salido en toda MASS MEDIA paper printed.
> Imel video, está en todas partes, mass media.
> ...



Debes ser el único idiota que no ve las quemaduras.
Claro que, para ti no será del incendio, sino del 5G.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Ago 2022)

Hay cosas raras 

Que tuviera dos accidentes en un mismo trayecto 
Que se chocara a 90mph contra el muro en el segundo accidente (que fue bajando la rampa de un parking) 

Pero que fuera mamadísima (en el significado clásico de la palabra) no se lo quita nadie


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay cosas raras
> 
> Que tuviera dos accidentes en un mismo trayecto
> Que se chocara a 90mph contra el muro en el segundo accidente (que fue bajando la rampa de un parking)
> ...




*NO IBA CAYENDOSE PORL AS PARIDES DICE EL PELUQUERO 

IBA BIEN. 

se la han cargado y punto. por eso vemos como intentan escapar

negar lo evidente = vacunao *


*ES IGUAL QUE EL ASESINATO DE PAUL WALKEN*
*ASESINATO RITUAL DE CELEBRIDADES



 O PARA QUITARSELOS DE ENCIMA SI SABEN DEMASIADO POR SALIR CON LA DEGENERES DE LA ISLA DE EPSTEIN 
*


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)

Estuvo en un coche en llamas, en el asiento del piloto, durante una hora, respirando ese humo negro que se ve salir por el tejado por el que vertían material ignífugo. 
Hasta que no se apagó no la sacaron. La ropa está sin quemar, no está negra del humo, la sacan del coche y no la estabilizan ni le ponen las sujeciones mínimas. 

El bombero que lleva la camilla ocupa metro y medio de hombros y algunos no llevan pantalones propios de bombero.

Algo raro pasa ahí.


----------



## bullish consensus (15 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Supongo que ahora moriran tambien el director, el guionista, el productor, los montadores, los camaras, los de sonido... menuda escabechina, hoyga.



Estarán cagaos de miedo, quizá con eso valga


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...



Si hubiese una imagen del otro lado se podría ver si la cara estaba quemada, pero es que no se ve a simple vista nada quemado y esta tía estuvo en un horno una hora. 

La camiseta de tirantes eso sí ha pasado de rosa a marrón claro.


----------



## derepen (15 Ago 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pasó ahí, pero si no recuerdo mal en las noticias del accidente dijeron que se la llevaron con graves heridas, no que estuviese inconsciente o en coma en ese momento.
> Que se intentase levantar, puede ser si estaba desorientada, en shock o sufriendo grandes dolores.



O que necesitaba el aire por estar dentro de una bolsa.


----------



## derepen (15 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Hay que recordar que estuvo con la siniestra Ellen Degenerada. Con la que no tiene pinta de que acabara muy bien, pues después de eso dejó de ser lesbiana.



3:32 3:44



Vaya pieza la Degeneres.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (15 Ago 2022)

Video completo.(el que apareció en mass media)
Se ve perfectamente como se levanta, antes de meterla en ambulancia.



*Hay también artículos, sobre q Anne estaba intentando SALIR de la bolsa …*








Anne Heche Tried To Get Out Of Body Bag Following Crash: Watch


Shocking footage showed Anne alive moments after she was pulled from the fiery crash.




www.hotnewhiphop.com





*Esta es la ultima foto que publico Anne, antes de accidente.*


----------



## Gorrino (15 Ago 2022)

También mataron a Chester Benington por el penúltimo disco de Linkin Park, una radiografía algunas canciones de la situación de los últimos años.


----------



## Busher (15 Ago 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Estarán cagaos de miedo, quizá con eso valga



¿Y si la sacan y a ninguno le pasa nada....? ¿Reflotaremos este hilo?


----------



## Gorrino (15 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Y seguro que la intubaron como a Salman Rushdie, unos intensivistas islamistas, porque ese _parato_ se inventó pa matar gente, como nos han enseñado los Sologripistas. Ya.



Salman Rushdie era sistema.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Supongo que ahora moriran tambien el director, el guionista, el productor, los montadores, los camaras, los de sonido... menuda escabechina, hoyga.



igual ya están todos bien acojonados con la muerte de la congresista y de la actriz. En la plandemia no hizo falta siquiera amenazar directamente a casi nadie y estamos como estamos.


----------



## superloki (15 Ago 2022)

Es que no tiene ningún sentido... ¿Los bomberos también eran médicos y se la llevaban así por las buenas? ¿No es lo normal que la vean los paramédicos para ver su estado? ¿No hay que inmovilizarla por si tiene fracturas graves? ¿No hay que poner suero o algún aparato para las constantes? ¿Lo de meterla en una bolsa fue porque pensaban que estaba muerta? Y si así fuera ¿No tenía que haberlo dicho un médico en el mismo lugar? ¿Por qué se la llevan en un coche de bomberos? ¿No sería mejor una ambulancia? Que raro todo... Aparte de todo esto, cuando se levanta no parecen sorprendidos, y la meten "a saco" en el vehículo como si tal cosa...


----------



## noc555 (15 Ago 2022)

A un quemado no lo tapas para que las heridas no se adhieran al tejido, ademas a alguna máscara d oxígeno le deberían haber puesto, joder ni una vía ni un collarín.
O son uno chapuzas o son actores.


----------



## Persea (15 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...



fuente: mis cojones


----------



## Heredero_de_nada (15 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> El mini iba 200 por hora como un misil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso dicen amigo , eso dicen 
No hay nada claro aún .
Necesitamos más pruebas para hacer un juicio Justo ¿ no crees ?


----------



## Heredero_de_nada (15 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> @Billy Fockabocas necesitamos su informe forense



Ahí las dao .


----------



## Fiodor (15 Ago 2022)

Para una bollera que se cura...


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los bomberos y la ambulancia es un teatro tipo el show de truman. Ni son bomberos ni medicos. Parece una escena prefabricada. Cualquiera sabe que en un caso así lo primero que se hace es estabilizar y asegurar a la víctima con un collarín.



no tenian medicos actores en ese momento, ni ambulancias pertenecientes a algun hospital adonde la llevarian, hospitales fakes es demasiado

asi que llegaron los bomberos y 2 policias del "parque de bomberos X" para darla por muerta, y se levanto

con ese dispositivo parece que van a apagar el World Trade center, y no un accidente de trafico, estaba claro que no se iba a escapar, ni la iban a sacar de ahi ni rescatarla, ni una ambulancia que pasara por casualidad y estuviera libre


el caso ha resultado ser extremadamente raro, ya hay hilo oficial






Anne Heche fue Eliminada


Anne Heche fue asesinada. La actriz trato de escapar cuando era “socorrida” por los servicios de emergencia. (Ver video) Al parecer el coche llevaba explosivos de boro blanco y el objectivo era eliminarla. Las razones: 1)acababa de rodar una pelicula sobre el trafico de menores 2) las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2022)

En el último segundo les jodió la trampa.
Todos con el culo al aire.
Hay que ser terraplanista y bastante subnormal para creerse las versiones oficiales de mierda de todos estos conspiradores de verdad.


----------



## butricio (15 Ago 2022)

A falta de uno,dos videos circulando por la red.

Eso es mas sospechoso


----------



## Karlb (15 Ago 2022)

Si no pensaron que estaba muerta antes de embalar su cuerpo en una bolsa para fiambres… algo raro sí que hay.


----------



## midelburgo (15 Ago 2022)

Lo que está claro es que les va a caer puro y demanda a los bomberos. Si son crash actors, van a tener que hacer malabarismos para taparlo.


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

el dispositivo para el accidente es de lo mas extraño, como para que nadie ni nada pueda interferir en el plan, calle bloqueada

creo que la la inyectarian y la sedarian y una vez sedada la sacarian, pero se desperto

todo grabado con drone a vista de pajaro para que se viera que murio en el accidente

inususal


----------



## Existencia insoportable (15 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...



Cómo se llama la película?


----------



## Euron G. (15 Ago 2022)

A ver chavales, que estos fulanos DEMOLIERON dos torres de 400 y pico metros EN SU PROPIO TERRITORIO y llenas de gente de SU PROPIO PAIS, solo para que un tío se hiciera aún más multimillonario y de paso poder robarle el petróleo a los Iraquíes.

Demolición controlada. Y hasta hoy permanece en las gentes la idea de que un avión puede tirar una torre con núcleo de acero como si fuera de doritos.

En fin. Qué especie tan siniestra, ignorante y lerda somos.


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> O que necesitaba el aire por estar dentro de una bolsa.



Pero si estaba viva y con heridas, ¿qué hace amortajada?


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sardónica (15 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No sé si será práctica habitual pero son bomberos y la sacan de la casa completamente amortajada



Pobre mujer. Se la han cargado.
Esta tía sabía cosas y le han cerrado la boca.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (15 Ago 2022)

A la comecoños se le estan adjudicando cosas que no son asi. Esta tipa era una actriz bastante regulera (por no decir mala) que como toda actriz fracasada y emponderada, era adicta a la cocaina y al alcohol, como buena vieja gloria que era.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (15 Ago 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Si no ha perdido el conocimiento (o lo ha recuperado) ni tiene fracturas graves que se lo impidan, no veo por qué no va a poder levantarse de esa manera una hora después de sufrir el accidente, pese a tener quemaduras graves.
> A ver si algún médico de los muchos que hay por aquí nos da su opinión.




CM, o demonio a secas, detected

Es de primero de sentido común no tapar con una sábana la cara a una persona viva y gravemente herida....


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (15 Ago 2022)

Los terraglobistas follaBolas dirán que es fotochoc


----------



## cuartosinascensor (15 Ago 2022)

Sacar a una persona viva que acaba de tener un accidente en una bolsa de cadaver no tiene ninguna explicación médica y sin la más mínima atención médica, ni un collarín, ni oxígeno, ni una via. 
Va a ser muy difícil explicar esas imágenes a los bomberos y paramédicos delante de un juez.
La única explicación posible es que pensaran que estaba muerta y si crees que alguien que esta vivo está muerto pues no te digo nada como es de gorda la cagada.


----------



## Disolucion (15 Ago 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Sacar a una persona viva que acaba de tener un accidente en una bolsa de cadaver no tiene ninguna explicación médica y sin la más mínima atención médica, ni un collarín, ni oxígeno, ni una via.
> Va a ser muy difícil explicar esas imágenes a los bomberos y paramédicos delante de un juez.
> La única explicación posible es que pensaran que estaba muerta y si crees que alguien que esta vivo está muerto pues no te digo nada como es de gorda la cagada.



Puede uno creer todo el montaje. Vale.

Pero justo antes de meterla al camion EL "SUPUESTO MUERTO" SE TE LEVANTA Y LO QUE HACES EN VEZ DE PEDIR A GRITOS A UN MEDICO ES METERLA DE HASTA MALA MANERA EN EL CAMION ¿¿¿¿¿???????

y ojo el tipo que lleva la camilla y el otro, NI SE SORPRENDEN, NI UN "HOSTIAS QUE PASA AQUI". Y seguramente la mujer iria gritando antes incluso de incorporarse.

No tiene un pase.

Cada dia son mas chapuceros.


----------



## Terminus (15 Ago 2022)

Yo solo digo que con la electrónica moderna de los coches, se puede telecontrolar y estampar un coche con alguien incómodo dentro a voluntad. Quien quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## pepecling (15 Ago 2022)

Eso mismo le hicieron a Halyna la que mató Alec Baldwin con las balas cambiadas...


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Debes ser el único idiota que no ve las quemaduras.
> Claro que, para ti no será del incendio, sino del 5G.



que es lo que tu defiendes?
por que esto mal huele bastante, y va a oler por mucho tiempo
no puedes negar que huele muy mal


----------



## EnergyTreeef (15 Ago 2022)

A La muerte cerebral, encefalograma plano, el cerebro ya no puede dar órdenes de movilidad….pero la médula espinal si. Puede provocar reacciones en parte superior, dedos por ejemplo …
Sin embargó el movimiento ‘ zombie’ de levantarse de Anne, y justo cuando querían meterla en ambulancia, es muy exagerado y poco probable, después de muerte cerebral. Yo creo, que tenía consciencia,…

Lo de tapar la cara sin tubo de oxígeno no se entiende....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> que es lo que tu defiendes?
> por que esto mal huele bastante, y va a oler por mucho tiempo
> no puedes negar que huele muy mal



Defiendo que sigue viva. Quien murió en el accidente fue Nancy Pelosi. Y le dieron el cambiazo en la ambulancia.


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Puede uno creer todo el montaje. Vale.
> 
> Pero justo antes de meterla al camion EL "SUPUESTO MUERTO" SE TE LEVANTA Y LO QUE HACES EN VEZ DE PEDIR A GRITOS A UN MEDICO ES METERLA DE HASTA MALA MANERA EN EL CAMION ¿¿¿¿¿???????
> 
> ...



Esto es también muy curioso:

llevas un muerto en una camilla, y nadie se sorprende al ver que está viva. 

Es más la empujan para que se esté quieta, cuando lo que llevaban (aparentemente) era un cadáver.

Y la empujan cuando, si era una gran quemada, no puedes no solo envolverla en tela, sino además plantarle un guante sucio en el brazo quemado y hacer fuerza sobre piel y carne quemadas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Ago 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1157109



lleva la misma camiseta que en la camilla y la botella de vodka tapon rojo cerca del cambio no le ayuda mucho


----------



## thanos2 (15 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo solo digo que con la electrónica moderna de los coches, se puede telecontrolar y estampar un coche con alguien incómodo dentro a voluntad. Quien quiera entender que entienda.



También un equipo entrenado puede hacer tragar a alguien alcohol, anfentaminas e inyectarle fentanilo, o sencillamente meterle coca, y destrozarla psicológicamente o extorsionarla para que acabe estampándose y sirva de aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Fígaro (15 Ago 2022)

*Y los ALIENS?*

*A QUÉ HORA NOS VISITAN?*


----------



## Euron G. (15 Ago 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> y si crees que alguien que esta vivo está muerto pues no te digo nada como es de gorda la cagada.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (15 Ago 2022)

qué propósito tiene que difundan este video? No es casual

Puede ser solo para alimentar trolls como nosotros


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> A La muerte cerebral, encefalograma plano, el cerebro ya no puede dar órdenes de movilidad….pero la médula espinal si. Puede provocar reacciones en parte superior, dedos por ejemplo …
> Sin embargó el movimiento ‘ zombie’ de levantarse de Anne, y justo cuando querían meterla en ambulancia, es muy exagerado y poco probable, después de muerte cerebral. Yo creo, que tenía consciencia,…
> 
> Lo de tapar la cara sin tubo de oxígeno no se entiende....



en mi opinion claramente esta consciente y sabe lo que hace, sabe salir de la bolsa, incorpora el tronco y quiere liberarse los pies, ahi es cuando la empujan y la meten para adentro

si estuviera tocada podria haber hecho cualquier otro movimiento random, las posibilidades son ilimitadas


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (15 Ago 2022)

este video no se estaría viendo libremente en Twitter si lo quisieran ocultar


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Pero si estaba viva y con heridas, ¿qué hace amortajada?





Guaguei dijo:


> no me gusta comprar conspiraciones asi de primeras, y esta era una, pero ahi algo que no tiene sentido alguno para mi en las imagenes
> asi que ahora si que pienso que seguramente puede haber mas de lo que cuentan
> 
> ¿a que tipo de herido o lesionado se le evacua con la cara cubierta?
> ...


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Defiendo que sigue viva. Quien murió en el accidente fue Nancy Pelosi. Y le dieron el cambiazo en la ambulancia.



Nancy Pelosi aun vive







Profesor acabara creyendo la version conspiranica magufa, usted sabe como cuele el pescado podrido?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Nancy Pelosi aun vive



Nancy Pelosi ahora tiene el cuerpo de Anne Heche.


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

el haberse levantado de la camilla la ha hecho vivir unos dias mas en el hospital, y no morir en la furgoneta esa de bomberos con una inyeccion letal de opiaceos para los dolores ,o a saber que, tampoco tenia sentido meterle opiaceos a saco si ya la llevaban tapada con sabana y muerta, un electroshock o asfixia

pero era conveniente que de la furgo no pasara


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (15 Ago 2022)

Cuando vas contra el sistema tienes que estar preparado para todo, de lo contrario mejor quedate leyendo un libro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*ANALIZAMOS EL ULTIMO CASO DE LA ACTRIZ ANNE HECHE EN SU COCHE Y EL INCENDIO Y LAS EXTRAÑAS CIRCUMSTANCIAS JUNTO A VILLACORTA DEL ELDIESTRO.ES*


_








¿QUE LE PASÓ A ANNE HECHE EN EL COCHE? (TWITCH)


ANALIZAMOS EL ULTIMO CASO DE LA ACTRIZ ANNE HECHE EN SU COCHE Y EL INCENDIO Y LAS EXTRAÑAS CIRCUMSTANCIAS JUNTO A VILLACORTA DEL ELDIESTRO.ES




colinrivas.show




_​


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

Guapito_Sanchez dijo:


> qué propósito tiene que difundan este video? No es casual
> 
> Puede ser solo para alimentar trolls como nosotros



que si hubiera salido como estaba pensado, no se podria rebatir nada, se difundio en directo?
tambien es aviso a navegantes y amantes del misterio de los abusos y crimenes contra menores

si hubiera salido bien, que no se levanta de la camilla, y se la cargan en la furgo, ya esta, 300 millones de estadounidenses saben que paso, se estampo y murio del golpe

pero los amantes del misterio, no lo tendrian tan claro aun asi con esa version tan currada y con tanto bombero raro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

HALYNA HUTCHING
ANNE HECHE 








 

​


----------



## Lukytrike (15 Ago 2022)

Sólo he dado una opinión razonable, no hace falta que insultes.

Lo de taparle la cabeza, ni idea, no sé quienes son los bomberos esos ni los procedimientos.

Lo único que dije es que en ningún momento los medios dijeron que se la llevaron inconsciente o en coma, por lo que no veo raro que intentara bajarse de la camilla, porque en el vídeo se ve que se incorpora y trata de quitarse las ataduras de los piés, así que ni espasmo ni hostias. Seguramente estaría medio inconsciente y/o en estado de shock.

Que aquí todo el mundo parece asombrarse de que un muerto o alguien en coma se levante o que tenga espasmos, y no es el caso.

Tampoco se la ve con heridas mortales, o con quemaduras graves. Lleva una camiseta puesta y el pelo parece intacto, cosas que serían lo primero en quemarse. Quizás habría que ver lo que ha pasado después, dentro de la ambulancia o en el hospital.

Lo de que los bomberos tardasen una hora en sacarla del coche tampoco me cuadra, el coche se ve con el portón trasero forzado, y sin quemar. Quizás quedó atrapada dentro. Pero tampoco sé más detalles como para decir que el relato chirria o no.





xqyolovalgo dijo:


> CM, o demonio a secas, detected
> 
> Es de primero de sentido común no tapar con una sábana la cara a una persona viva y gravemente herida....


----------



## Alew (15 Ago 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Es que no tiene ningún sentido... ¿Los bomberos también eran médicos y se la llevaban así por las buenas? ¿No es lo normal que la vean los paramédicos para ver su estado? ¿No hay que inmovilizarla por si tiene fracturas graves? ¿No hay que poner suero o algún aparato para las constantes? ¿Lo de meterla en una bolsa fue porque pensaban que estaba muerta? Y si así fuera ¿No tenía que haberlo dicho un médico en el mismo lugar? ¿Por qué se la llevan en un coche de bomberos? ¿No sería mejor una ambulancia? Que raro todo... Aparte de todo esto, cuando se levanta no parecen sorprendidos, y la meten "a saco" en el vehículo como si tal cosa...



Está mal visto dudar.

Porque si dudamos por encima de nuestras posibilidades podemos parecer conspiranoicos y eso nos resta crédito. 

Esta es la idea que veo en varios posts y que empieza a dar miedo. Se llama autocensura.


----------



## elmegaduque (15 Ago 2022)

La sacan como cadáver mientras se graban las imágenes, es de suponer que la grabación difundiría la idea de que ya estaría muerta.

Dicen que una hora dentro del coche, ¿ardiendo?....sólo con el humo hubiera muerto intoxicada y desde luego no podría estar consciente si fuera cierto lo de las quemaduras.

Sin embargo se deshace de la mortaja y hace aspavientos que hacen sospechar que intenta escapar. Es de suponer que no tendrá graves fracturas de torso para arriba para poder hacer eso. El pelo y ropa SIN QUEMAR.

Días después dicen que murió por las graves quemaduras sufridas tras haberle inducido un coma.

Aquí no cuadra nada.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (15 Ago 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Sacar a una persona viva que acaba de tener un accidente en una bolsa de cadaver no tiene ninguna explicación médica y sin la más mínima atención médica, ni un collarín, ni oxígeno, ni una via.
> Va a ser muy difícil explicar esas imágenes a los bomberos y paramédicos delante de un juez.
> La única explicación posible es que pensaran que estaba muerta y si crees que alguien que esta vivo está muerto pues no te digo nada como es de gorda la cagada.



Y en caso de que pensaran que era ya cadaver…donde está el juez haciendo el levantamiento?


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Saluter (15 Ago 2022)

Todo aquel que toca el tema de la pedofilia es asesinado. Kurt Cobain fue asesinado justo después de hablar del tema en una entrevista.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

SI LLEGA ESTAR ALEC BALDWIN por la zona

se acerca a pegarle siete tiros


----------



## nomelocreo (15 Ago 2022)

Todo es muy raro...partiendo de la premisa de que el accidente fuese real y que ella hubiera estado expuesta a altas temperaturas y gases calientes dentro del coche, lo raro seria que Anne no estuviera muerta, hay victimas que de forma aparente, no tienen señales de grandes quemaduras pero que por dentro estan cociditos, la muerte a los dias no me resulta extraña, toda la actuacion de bomberos y demas es de pelicula y compro la conspiranoia pero el hecho de la muerte por las consecuencias del incendio, creo que no tiene dudas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

nomelocreo dijo:


> Todo es muy raro...partiendo de la premisa de que el accidente fuese real y que ella hubiera estado expuesta a altas temperaturas y gases calientes dentro del coche, lo raro seria que Anne no estuviera muerta, hay victimas que de forma aparente, no tienen señales de grandes quemaduras pero que por dentro estan cociditos, la muerte a los dias no me resulta extraña, toda la actuacion de bomberos y demas es de pelicula y compro la conspiranoia pero el hecho de la muerte por las consecuencias del incendio, creo que no tiene dudas.



_iban a donar los *los organos 
osea que estarian AL DENTE *_​


----------



## Burbujarras (15 Ago 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Todo aquel que toca el tema de la pedofilia es asesinado. Kurt Cobain fue asesinado justo después de hablar del tema en una entrevista.



Pero si los americanos hablan de ello todos los días. Y no para decir que los habitantes del planeta son todos pedófilos por tener el consentimiento más bajo que la usa pura y paranoica, ni para decir que la edad a la que se entra en el registro es 14 años.


----------



## Hulagu (15 Ago 2022)

Calopez, control de subnormales, que se vienen arriba


----------



## No al NOM (15 Ago 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Calopez, control de subnormales, que se vienen arriba



Para lo que aportas tú, mejor ni escribas


----------



## Hulagu (15 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Para lo que aportas tú, mejor ni escribas



Si pudiera coger una garrota y teneros cerca, ya te contaba yo a ti si aportaba algo...


----------



## No al NOM (15 Ago 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Si pudiera coger una garrota y teneros cerca, ya te contaba yo a ti si aportaba algo...



Ten huevos a acercarte a menos de 5 metros mía, y te meto el garrote por el culo, hijo de puta


----------



## notengodeudas (15 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



Madre mía menudo Begoño lo de la derecha


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (15 Ago 2022)

La actriz de serie B asesinada por el NOM porque patatas, vaya foro jajaja


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La actriz de serie B asesinada por el NOM porque patatas, vaya foro jajaja



novia lesbiana de una ROCKEFELLER DE LA ISLA DE EPSTEIN


----------



## Calimero (15 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​



796 días desde que se registró, 48187 mensajes. Eso sale a 60 mensajes por día sin fallar un solo día.

Está Ud. como un puto cencerro y por supuesto está en los ignorados pq no voy a contaminar mi cerebro con su basura diaria


----------



## Segismunda (15 Ago 2022)

El vídeo de la camilla es fake, esa persona que veis es Antonio Anglés.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La actriz de serie B asesinada por el NOM porque patatas, vaya foro jajaja



ahora tu tambien sabes demasiado

y no le gustan los listillos que saben demasiado


----------



## Guaguei (15 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La actriz de serie B asesinada por el NOM porque patatas, vaya foro jajaja



Epstein se ahorco en la celda justo cuando fallaron las camaras?
Mcafee se suicido en la celda con un tatuaje que decia que nunca se suicidaria?

“Oficiales estadounidenses me envían mensajes diciéndome ‘¡Vamos a suicidarte!’ Hoy me he hecho un tatuaje por si acaso”


----------



## abe heinsenberg (15 Ago 2022)

Esa es manera de sacar a un fallecido.no a una persona inconsciente o grave . lo normal es con goteros collarín a ver si un médico nos da luz


----------



## Hulagu (15 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ten huevos a acercarte a menos de 5 metros mía, y te meto el garrote por el culo, hijo de puta


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (15 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Y seguro que la intubaron como a Salman Rushdie, unos intensivistas islamistas, porque ese _parato_ se inventó pa matar gente, como nos han enseñado los Sologripistas. Ya.



Seguro que antes de marzo de 2020 la intubación se usaba habitualmente en neumonías bacterianas, roturas de cadera, embolias pulmonares, infartos... con test positivo en algún coronavirus.


----------



## Saluter (15 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Pero si los americanos hablan de ello todos los días. Y no para decir que los habitantes del planeta son todos pedófilos por tener el consentimiento más bajo que la usa pura y paranoica, ni para decir que la edad a la que se entra en el registro es 14 años.



Ya, pero no es lo mismo que lo diga un americano de a pie o un actorcillo de medio pelo a que lo diga un artista famoso de repercusión mundial como Kurt Cobain, Lenon, Marilyn Monroe, etc. Todos ellos asesinados y referentes para las masas.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ago 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> CM, o demonio a secas, detected
> 
> Es de primero de sentido común no tapar con una sábana la cara a una persona viva y gravemente herida....



esto no es así, ya que si tenía graves quemaduras o si hay mirones, se tapan a los accidentados, claro que no se amortajan, se tapan, a mí no me queda claro ni que tuviera graves quemaduras, si alguna, ni que la intención fuera amortajarla.

Y de todas formas a los accidentados se les asegura con cintas para que no se muevan no vaya a ser que se lesionen más.

No sé, todo muy raro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> 5 metros mía



5 metros de mí


----------



## estroboscopico (15 Ago 2022)

Otro repentinazo de tantos.

En estos asuntos no importa tanto que se investigue, como que el que revele el resultado de una investigación sea famoso.

Por lo general si alguien no es famoso y no tiene la cobertura de los medios de comunicación, de lo que descubre no se entera nadie porque nadie lo ve por ningún lado, pero si es famoso/a, es muy difícil que la gente no se entere, porque lo dice un famoso/a y con eso vale para que cualquier información se vuelva viral.

Lógicamente lo de que iba drogada y nosencuantos es una excusa, porque alguien con la edad que tenía, no va haciendo el cabra y si lo hace, lo hubiese hecho de muchísimo más joven, pero bueno, que cada uno crea lo que quiera, hay mucha mierda en EEUU y se ve que cada vez cuesta más taparla.


----------



## Zosolin (15 Ago 2022)

Yo pensé que eran sanitarios los que evacuaban a los heridos en un accidente. En EE.UU. se ven que son los bomberos toreros los que te rescatan, pero también te evacuan en la camilla. En un accidente de coche,médicos, enfermeros... para que teniendo bomberos. Estás vivo , pero te llevan como si estuvieras moñeco, todo tapadito. El que no vea que este video es SINIESTRO que te cagas, le falta un hervor. Que sea Anne Hecho o no ya no lo sé. Pero qué es más falso que una pela de plomo no hay que ser muy listo.


----------



## Sardónica (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay cosas raras
> 
> Que tuviera dos accidentes en un mismo trayecto
> Que se chocara a 90mph contra el muro en el segundo accidente (que fue bajando la rampa de un parking)
> ...



Tenía contacto con la congresista republicana que estaba investigando el tráfico de niños de Europa del Este que son llevados a USA y que murió en un accidente de coche, 2 días antes del accidente de la actriz.
La última película de Heche trata del tráfico de niños. Por eso tenía relación con la congresista.
Se las han cargado a las 2


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Ago 2022)

Viendo los vídeos me vienen a la cabeza pelis como Night of the Living Dead, ¡está saliendo de un sudario!, ¿y por qué la meten en un coche de bomberos?
Los vídeos del coche desde las mansiones por donde pasó a toda velocidad me recuerdan a The Fast and the Tortillera.


----------



## Cénit (15 Ago 2022)

Tremenda la chapuza de los "bomberos"


----------



## fachacine (15 Ago 2022)

Me espero al programa de Iker a ver qué opina el grandísimo José Cabrera


----------



## Marjalero (16 Ago 2022)

Aquí no hay nada que imbestigar, salta la chapuza a la vista. Circulen y vacunense con la 4 que es más segura que las tres anteriores. Mama mía que ayer lo hablábamos en pandilla y todos sabían de la noticia,que había muerto quemada,drogada,bebida y el tema de que se levanta es la fuerza de la muerte para que se despida. 
Telllllita este turbio y chapucero asunto a los ojos de todos.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...



Pues que alguien lo denuncie allí a la poli. No tiene que ser tan difícil comprobar si eran sanitarios reales o no.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Ago 2022)

Yo tambien se cosas, espero que no me maten.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (16 Ago 2022)

Bomberos de la CIA, curiosa coincidencia.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (16 Ago 2022)

*“Pero qué es más falso que una pela de plomo no hay que ser muy listo.”*

ya vale…de CONSPIRAR que el vídeo es falso

El vídeo ha sido distribuido por *Fox11*, *Los* *Angeles* de la cadena *FOX* *broadcasting* y publicado por monton de periódicos mass media. No creo q se arriesgan con ‘ noticias falsas’.

El momento, ha sido capturado, desde tejado(cámaras)
El reportero dice , “ oh my God, she’s alive!


Es lo que pasa, cuando algo no sale en SEXTA o Antena3, entonces no existe.


----------



## BlackFriar (16 Ago 2022)

Diana de Gales....


----------



## Zosolin (16 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> *“Pero qué es más falso que una pela de plomo no hay que ser muy listo.”*
> 
> ya vale…de CONSPIRAR que el vídeo es falso
> 
> ...



No has entendido nada de lo que he escrito. El vídeo claro que es real, el accidente es real,pero huele a kilómetros que es un teatro, un montaje para llevarse a la actriz de una manera que no cuadra joder. La actitud de los bomberos a la hora de llevar la camilla, parece sacada de La Jungla de Cristal, no hay sanitarios, osea una pava se estampa contra una casa con su coche y no hay ni médicos ni ambulancias. Venga ya joder. Por eso digo que es más falso que una pela de plomo, porque es un montaje para tapar el porque del accidente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

*Girl in Room 13 First Look | Lifetime*
*la pelicula de human trafficking de Hanne Heche *



se ve que es un poco regulera xD le peli


esta puede estar mas currada
*Toxic Skies - Official Trailer*


no he visto el trailer. pero debe de ir como de un chemtrails toxicos 
que le dan como monkeypox o algo


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Me he puesto a guglear un poco y de dado con esto. Queda claro que allí funcionan de otra forma.

*Los bomberos responden a los accidentes automovilísticos porque son los mejor equipados y entrenados para manejar estas llamadas. Pueden utilizar herramientas especiales para liberar a las víctimas de accidentes que están atrapadas y están capacitados como EMT y paramédicos para tratar lesiones en situaciones de emergencia…

…También vale la pena señalar que el bombero moderno suele estar, al menos, calificado como un EMT y muchos son paramédicos con licencia. Eso significa que su presencia en un accidente automovilístico va más allá de atender los riesgos de incendio y, de hecho, también se extiende al tratamiento de las víctimas del accidente…

…Los bomberos tienen un papel más complejo en los servicios de emergencia de lo que muchas personas se dan cuenta: es gracias a su capacidad de multihabilidad que los hace valiosos cuando atienden a accidentes automovilísticos e incendios.






Why Do Firefighters Respond To Car Accidents?







firefighterinsider.com




*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

* Anne Heche Was a 'Hero' for Victims of Violence, Says 'Girl in Room 13' Director Elisabeth Röhm*

* "Her performance is a tour de force, and it was really a privilege to direct her," Elisabeth Röhm tells PEOPLE of working with the late Anne Heche on Lifetime's upcoming film, Girl in Room 13








*
By
Photo: Ryan Plummer/A+E Networks/Lifetime
One of Anne Heche's final projects was a testament to her fight against violence and abuse.

Elisabeth Röhm, the director of the upcoming Lifetime film _Girl in Room 13_, opens up to PEOPLE about Heche's "beautiful, passionate, bright light" after the actress died at age 53 on Friday, following a fiery car crash last week.

"She was just a total pleasure, a hero for the film. She became a good friend and did a phenomenal job," Röhm, 49, says. "Her performance is a tour de force, and it was really a privilege to direct her."

In _Girl in Room 13_, Heche played Janie, the "heroic mother" of a recovering opioid addict (Larissa Dias) who is kidnapped by human traffickers. The movie follows Janie's determined fight to rescue her daughter.
​

  

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

VIDEO CON SELECCION DE PLANOS DEL EVENTO
MUSICA
UNA TIA QUE NO HABLA
Y LAS NOTICIAS DE LA TELE


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/08/GaA7Soppk2QAnQYlhtLg_15_3b2a594949c7402b89e2bdfc3d9a7465_video_original.mp4


walker Fast









Shareef Twal


Ae [R] I made the mistake of spelling Actress Anne Heche with an a. Anne Hache for some gematria. i got 144. and connected some dots. mistake for some, answers for another. 144




anonup.com




un analisis de la gematria del nombre cruzandolo con los post de Trump del dia
podria haber cierta sutil correlacion

si hubiera correlacion y te lo estuviera dando a entender TRUMP en esus post de esos dias
el sentido final es como "algo podria pasa"
pero sin pistas de que
demasiado generales

EL DIESTRO EN ANON UP
QUE SOBRE TODO DE HABLA INGLESA








P.Q.Anon PCP


that the agency has investigated how to hack cars, which WikiLeaks claims could be used to carry out “almost undetectable murders” … To that end, WikiLeaks links to meeting notes f




anonup.com


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Zosolin dijo:


> No has entendido nada de lo que he escrito. El vídeo claro que es real, el accidente es real,pero huele a kilómetros que es un teatro, un montaje para llevarse a la actriz de una manera que no cuadra joder. La actitud de los bomberos a la hora de llevar la camilla, parece sacada de La Jungla de Cristal, no hay sanitarios, osea una pava se estampa contra una casa con su coche y no hay ni médicos ni ambulancias. Venga ya joder. Por eso digo que es más falso que una pela de plomo, porque es un montaje para tapar el porque del accidente.



Esos bomberos seguramente sean sanitarios y están metiendo a la señora en una como esta.







Edito, en el vídeo se ve el número 63


----------



## Sergey Vodka (16 Ago 2022)

Si Heche hubiese conducido un Lada o un Dacia, no le hubiese pasado nada.


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

nomelocreo dijo:


> Todo es muy raro...partiendo de la premisa de que el accidente fuese real y que ella hubiera estado expuesta a altas temperaturas y gases calientes dentro del coche, lo raro seria que Anne no estuviera muerta, hay victimas que de forma aparente, no tienen señales de grandes quemaduras pero que por dentro estan cociditos, la muerte a los dias no me resulta extraña, toda la actuacion de bomberos y demas es de pelicula y compro la conspiranoia pero el hecho de la muerte por las consecuencias del incendio, creo que no tiene dudas.



Claro que si, te quemas por dentro y por fuera como una rosa. Usted es un intoxicador del demonio y más tonto que un becerro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

*Cielos_Toxicos (completa)*

​


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


>



Mirad este video en YouTube. El sonido del coche es antinatural. Lo estaban controlando para que acelerase cada vez más mientras la pobre Anne estaba dentro pisando el freno desesperada seguro


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

Dicen que antes del accidente paró en una peluquería y que la persona que le atendió no noto nada raro en ella, ni que estuviese drogada ni bajo la influencia del alcohol. 




A SE SI NA TO


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Anne Heche protagonizó 'Toxic Skies' en 2008.
> 
> 
> Sinopsis
> ...



Joder una pelicula de hace *13* años ... curiosamente estrenada justo cuando comenzaron los chemtrails a diario

Apesta a masonada que echa para atrás.

DEP


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

Suena como si estuviera pisando los frenos mientras el coche no para de acelerar!!!!


----------



## al loro (16 Ago 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Sacar a una persona viva que acaba de tener un accidente en una bolsa de cadaver no tiene ninguna explicación médica y sin la más mínima atención médica, ni un collarín, ni oxígeno, ni una via.
> Va a ser muy difícil explicar esas imágenes a los bomberos y paramédicos delante de un juez.
> La única explicación posible es que pensaran que estaba muerta y si crees que alguien que esta vivo está muerto pues no te digo nada como es de gorda la cagada.



Si estaba muerta, tampoco la atas de pies y brazos a la camilla...


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Mirad este video en YouTube. El sonido del coche es antinatural. Lo estaban controlando para que acelerase cada vez más mientras la pobre Anne estaba dentro pisando el freno desesperada seguro



Joder, los pelos de punta. Eso iba frenando.


----------



## Tzadik (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Mirad este video en YouTube. El sonido del coche es antinatural. Lo estaban controlando para que acelerase cada vez más mientras la pobre Anne estaba dentro pisando el freno desesperada seguro



Lo tienen muy facil para colocarle un acelerador remoto, seguirla y jugársela en el sitio oportuno. 

Ese ruido NO ES NORMAL, Suena a neumáticos y frenos chirriando pero el acelerador va a tope. Demasiadas cosas raras en este caso... lo más sencillo es pensar que se la han ventilado por la razón que sea... "haz que parezca un accidente"


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Lo tienen muy facil para colocarle un acelerador remoto, seguirla y jugársela en el sitio oportuno.
> 
> Ese ruido NO ES NORMAL, Suena a neumáticos y frenos chirriando pero el acelerador va a tope. Demasiadas cosas raras en este caso... lo más sencillo es pensar que se la han ventilado por la razón que sea... "haz que parezca un accidente"



Además, por las fotos que se ven, parece un coche manual, así que dudo mucho que se equivocara si sabía conducirlo. Era un MINI Couper S. Lo que no me cuadra, es qué ocurrió en el primer accidente de ese día.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Esos bomberos seguramente sean sanitarios y están metiendo a la señora en una como esta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157662
> 
> ...



bien buscado. esa es

es una ambulacia

pero no cambia mucho los posibles siniestros fines del vehiculo

YA SEAN PARAMEDIOS DE LOS BOMBEROS

PARAMEDIOS DE LOS PARAMEDICOS




OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ...






O PARA PEDERASASTAS COMO LA AMBULANCIA FAMOSA DE LA ISLA DE EPSTEIN 

*REVEALED: Video shows Jeffrey Epstein's massage room, underground lairs, the mysterious temple and trick doors on Pedophile Island - his Caribbean hideaway that STILL has its own ambulance and is fully staffed*









Jeffrey Epstein's massage room, underground lair and trick doors


Luke Rudkowski of We Are Change and Jeff Berwick were able to get onto the island and explore Epstein's office, a few of the underground lairs and get close enough to the pedophile's temple.




www.dailymail.co.uk


















​


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Suena como si estuviera pisando los frenos mientras el coche no para de acelerar!!!!



Le han hecho un Lady Di de manual por la nueva película que iba a estrenar de la logia del Pedobear


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

Aún falta la guinda del pastel : analisis toxicologico falsificado y positivo a varias sustancias

coming soon ...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> La película no se va a estrenar. El tema no se puede sacar. Es un tema tabú que no puede abrir programas de "Buenos días América" porque si se abre el melón, es inevitable hablar sobre los grandes empresarios de la trata de niños en Europa, fundamentalmente ucranianos y sus nexos con el hijísimo, Biden.
> 
> Ahora las agencias difunden el cuento, con imágenes incluidas, de que *el hijo Biden se dedica a ser pintor de cuadros. Cuadros que se venden por millones de dólares al parecer.*



¿Cuadros de niños que lloran tal vec?



taluec


----------



## al loro (16 Ago 2022)

13 = pederastia
08/05/2022 (5 de agosto) , 8+5 es 13
El mismo día que estrenan "13 vidas" de esos asiáticos menores de edad.
Y murió el viernes 12, casi al día 13.

Por cierto, la policía ya ha cerrado el caso del accidente..









La policía deja de investigar el accidente de coche de Anne Heche


El accidente de coche de Heche, así como sus causas, dejará de ser objeto de investigación por parte de la policía de Los Ángeles.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

al loro dijo:


> 13 = pederastia
> 08/05/2022 (5 de agosto) , 8+5 es 13
> El mismo día que estrenan "13 vidas" de esos asiáticos menores de edad.
> Y murió el viernes 12, casi al día 13.



Por cierto la pelicula de Toxic Skies se estrenó un 12 de Noviembre (12-11) de 2008.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (16 Ago 2022)

No será que la tapan para que los medios no le hagan fotos y videos?
Va a haber 20 bomberos remeros con una conspiración?
Pensáis algo?


----------



## Juan. (16 Ago 2022)

Se levanta de la camilla, ¿y?

Porque yo he tenido accidentes de moto graves y te aseguro que me podía levantar perfectamente, el problema es que a los 30 segundos cuando el chute de adrenalina se empieza a desvanecer pues ya notas toda la mierda, hombro dislocado o clavicula rota, daños en rodillas/piernas y fracturas/roturas en manos

Y otro en el coche, saltó el airbag lateral, yo me bajé del coche como si nada, luego, tirado/sentado en el quitamiedos recobrando el aliento me di cuenta de que me había fracturado una costilla y un moratón del 15, a los 2 minutos ya no podía andar bien del dolor y respirar me costaba, pero pude salir del coche como si nada, ¿estaba cojonudo? Obvio que no, pero las drogas del cuerpo sirven para eso, para engañarlo y poder sobrevivir a situaciones límite o al menos darte la oportunidad

Es decir, que si estaba ko y recobra el conocimiento se levanta como si nada porque es así como funcionamos pero es una ilusión, si hay daños tú no lo notas en ese mismo momento asi que yo no sacaría conclusiones de un asesinato solo basado en eso


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Juan. dijo:


> Se levanta de la camilla, ¿y?
> 
> Porque yo he tenido accidentes de moto graves y te aseguro que me podía levantar perfectamente, el problema es que a los 30 segundos cuando el chute de adrenalina se empieza a desvanecer pues ya notas toda la mierda, hombro dislocado o clavicula rota, daños en rodillas/piernas y fracturas/roturas en manos
> 
> ...



sube que te llevo


----------



## Juan. (16 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> sube que te llevo



Gracias pero ya estoy bien, siempre quedan las cicatrices pero no necesito ayuda médica urgente


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...



Te lo digo con amor y to eso, pero SE TE VA MUCHISIMO EL AZOTEA

¿Que intenta escapar ni que cojones? Llevan a una tia en una camilla, que estaria hecha mierda despues de meterse una ostia tremenda, y despues de un minuto de ir tumbada en la camilla simplemente se levanta sentandose, por dios sabe que motivo. Alguien que se ha metido una ostia y esta con conmocion y desorientacion

Te etas inventando tu la pelicula como si la llevaran a rastras entre grititos y pataditas como cuando flanders se ingresa enel manicomio

¿Que cojones importara que sacara una pelicula de pederastas o lo que ostias sea? (que ni siquiera la habra producido ella, saldra sin mas). Es una puta pelicula. Si sacara un documental denuncia hablando de nombres y apellidos y acusandolos de algo si que la habrian liquidado, como se liquida a la gente con estos casos que es envenenandola en secreto y haciend que parezca un ataque de salud. No estampandola contra una casa con helicocteros grabando y mil ojos mirando


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> No será que la tapan para que los medios no le hagan fotos y videos?
> Va a haber 20 bomberos remeros con una conspiración?
> Pensáis algo?



De momento una persona con un accidente supuestamente "tan grave" (politrauma + quemadura extensa) :

a) Va con una _*manta térmica*_ puesta al revés (lo brillante hacia dentro). Esto evita que el cuerpo pierda calor en caso de quemaduras profundas y extensas.​​b) Lleva un _*collarín *_que se coloca dentro del vehículo así como un _*férula espinal *_antes de realizar la extricación del paciente del vehículo (veo en las fotos que usaron sierras eléctricas) y junto al collarín la columna completamente inmovilizada en todo momento.​​c) Junto con el collarin y fuera del vehículo es _inmovilizando definitivamente para el traslado al hospital en este caso con una* camilla de cuchara o ferno una vez extricado al paciente*_ si hay sospecha de fractura pélvica y/o extremidades inferiores que en este caso sería lo mas probable. En un accidente como este siempre se moviliza en bloque cabeza y tronco por sospecha de múltiples fracturas y potenciales daños medulares, colocando dentro del vehículo _*el collarín *_y la _*férula espinal *_; y posteriormente una camilla de cuchara en el traslado al hospital. Se traslada siempre muy bien sujeto para que estas potenciales lesiones no se agraven en caso de agitación secundaria al politraumatismo-quemaduras o algún incidente en el traslado. El traslado en _*ferno *ayuda a _minimizar las potenciales lesiones medulares además de inmovilizar pelvis y miembros inferiores. En el caso de Heche va de aquella manera en una camilla cualquiera.​​c) Un _*gran quemado*_ en su traslado al hospital _*siempre*_ lleva _*oxigeno a alto flujo*_ y _*Ringer Lactato-suero salino en el traslado*_ según tensiones y frecuencia cardíaca (imagino que los paramédicos yanquis no cogen vías aunque si poner el puto oxígeno).​​d) Alguien con una trauma tan grave y quemado ni de coña se levanta de la camilla con esa energía, eso ocurriria en los primeros minutos del accidente, no una vez sacada e inconsciente y para lo que emplearon según veo en las fotos una sierra de metal de los bomberos. Parece que le inyectaron algo para adormecerla pero no actuó tan rápido como hubieran deseado. No se aprecia ningún tipo de quemadura en los videos y mucho menos todas las medidas básicas de traslado a un politrauma grave como lo que he mencionado anteriormente. No se descarte que algún agente encubierto la liquidase dentro de la ambulancia de un porrazo en la cabeza.​


Toda una escenificación llevada acabo con _"crisis actors"_ dirigidos por la masonada para dar matarile a alguien molesto, pero a mi no me la dan. Se creen los mas listos pero con un post a pelo como este les cago en la boca y en el núcleo del alma.

Soy un semidios viviente de la Medicina y lo sabeis.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (16 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> De momento a una persona con un accidente supuestamente "tan grave" (politrauma + quemadura) :
> 
> a) Va con una manta térmica puesta al revés (lo brillante hacia dentro).​b) Lleva un collarín que se coloca dentro del vehículo antes de realizar al extricación.​c) Lleva oxigeno a alto flujo y expansores de volumen y suero salino al 50-50.​d) Es trasladado inmovilizado en una camilla de cuchara y en bloque por sospecha de múltiples fracturas y para que estas no se agraven en caso de agitación secundaria al politraumatismo con quemaduras. En este caso va de aquella manera en una camilla cualquiera.​d) No se levanta de la camilla con esa energía.​
> Toda una escenificacion llevada acabo con "crisis actors" para dar matarile a alguien molesto, pero a mi no me la dan.
> ...



Si fuera una escenificación saldrían testigos actores remeros a los que las TV's les pagarían un pastizal.

Que ya hay miles de documentales, películas y videos hablando sobre la pederastia, no tienen que matar a una actriz que ya estaba casi retirada.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Si fuera una escenificación saldrían testigos actores remeros a los que las TV's les pagarían un pastizal.
> 
> Que ya hay miles de documentales, películas y videos hablando sobre la pederastia, no tienen que matar a una actriz que ya estaba casi retirada.



Esos actores son agentes del deepstate bien entrenados en escenificaciones especiales en fiestas privadas y muy del gosto de la masonada. Notese que apenas hay diferencia de altura y tamaño corporal entre ellos con el uniforme puesto, parecen putos clones, gente que para su trabajo como agente encubiertos requiere un nivel de preparacion fisica y están entrenados.

Quieren hacerlo muy rápido, sacarla de la escena a toda prisa con algún sedante que no parece terminar de hacerle efecto por como se levanta de la camilla que por cierto, no es ni mucho menos la mas adecuada para trasladar a un politrauma con quemaduras tan grave y que requiere para ser sacada del vehiculo supuestamente unas sierras electricas de los putos bomberos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (16 Ago 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pasó ahí, pero si no recuerdo mal en las noticias del accidente dijeron que se la llevaron con graves heridas, no que estuviese inconsciente o en coma en ese momento.
> Que se intentase levantar, puede ser si estaba desorientada, en shock o sufriendo grandes dolores.



Las mentes aburridas imventan fantasías para no hacer la vida tan insoportable.
Tendrían que matar a los demás actores y equipp, que en este tipo de películas son más de 50.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (16 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Esos actores son agentes del deepstate bien entrenados en escenificaciones especiales en fiestas privadas y muy del gosto de la masonada.
> 
> Quieren hacerlo muy rápido, sacarla de la escena a toda prisa con algún sedante que no parece terminar de hacerle efecto por como se levanta de la camilla que por cierto, no es ni mucho menos la mas adecuada para trasladar a un politrauma.



Dime entonces cuando maten al resto del equipo de la peli. La actriz es una remera más, rica, pero remera.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Dime entonces cuando maten al resto del equipo de la peli. La actriz es una remera más, rica, pero remera.



Pregunteselo a Kubrick que feneció a los 666 dias de comenzar a rodar Eyes Wide Shut.

Cuando saquen el analisis toxicologico falseado de la actriz = positivo a opiodes y/o metanfetamina-cocaina


taluec


----------



## Mabuse (16 Ago 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Sin collarín?? No cuela mucho esa teoría.



En un viaje en autobús, hace ya muchos años, vimos un accidente con un coche que estaba siniestro total. Iban unos médicos a bordo, que mandaron parar el bus y aparcar cerca del accidente, uno era traumatólogo, el otro reo que cardiólogo. Tras echar un ojo al herido del coche, lo primero que hicieron fue ponerle un collarín, luego lo desinfectaron y restañaron, no pudieron sacarlo porque el volante lo impedía y la puerta no abría. Tras el suceso comentaron la jugada ya reanudado el viaje, el collarín al parecer era lo más necesario en una de esas cosas porque no se podía saber el estado del cuello y la columna sin rayos, y mejor prevenir, pero estaban jodidos porque era el único que llevaban en ese momento y no sabían donde comprar otro.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Mirad este video en YouTube. El sonido del coche es antinatural. Lo estaban controlando para que acelerase cada vez más mientras la pobre Anne estaba dentro pisando el freno desesperada seguro



Claramente va frenando mientras el Coche va acelerando a tope.

ASESINATO CLARO. 

Le hackearon la UNIDAD DE MOTOR del mini Cooper, trabajo interno de los hijos de la gran puta habituales. 

Ahora se entiende la escena de la camilla. 

Son un equipo de demolición y limpieza. 

La ASESINARON. 

Aquí la PRUEBA. Solo oigan. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Claramente va frenando mientras el. Coche va acelerando a tope.
> 
> ASESINATO CLARO.
> 
> ...



Hace mas de una decada creo que Friker Jimenez hizo una entrevista al director paco del CNI que había antiguamente. El dijo que había dispositivos diminutos que colocados en una rueda podían hacerla reventar y que pareciera un accidente. Pero claro en caso de una detonación dejaría una quemadura en el neumatico o la estructura.

Que no habran mejorado en mas de una decada si no puentear o hackear el sistema electronico del vehiculo ... si eso ocurre con un vehiculo tradicional con uno electrico todo computerizado solo se necesita que el masonazo de turno apriete un boton en su app del movil para que fallen los frenos o el coche acelere y parezca un accidente. Luego las reclamaciones al maestro armero.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Ago 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Sacar a una persona viva que acaba de tener un accidente en una bolsa de cadaver no tiene ninguna explicación médica y sin la más mínima atención médica, ni un collarín, ni oxígeno, ni una via.
> Va a ser muy difícil explicar esas imágenes a los bomberos y paramédicos delante de un juez.
> La única explicación posible es que pensaran que estaba muerta y si crees que alguien que esta vivo está muerto pues no te digo nada como es de gorda la cagada.



Si estaba encocada y llevaba rato atrapada en el coche, siendo tan flaca no creo que hubiera hecho falta ni tomarle el pulso, las venas deberían poder verse dando saltos.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Ago 2022)

Juan. dijo:


> Se levanta de la camilla, ¿y?
> 
> Porque yo he tenido accidentes de moto graves y te aseguro que me podía levantar perfectamente, el problema es que a los 30 segundos cuando el chute de adrenalina se empieza a desvanecer pues ya notas toda la mierda, hombro dislocado o clavicula rota, daños en rodillas/piernas y fracturas/roturas en manos
> 
> ...



Parece que la versión inicial es que la sacaron ya muerta, por eso va tapada supongo.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Hace mas de una decada creo que Friker Jimenez hizo una entrevista al director del CNI Paco que había antiguamente. El dijo que había dispositivos diminutos que colocados en una rueda podían hacerla reventar y que pareciera un accidente. Pero claro en caso de una detonación dejaría una quemadura en el neumatico o la estructura.
> 
> Que no habran mejorado en mas de una decada si no puentear o hackear el sistema electronico del vehiculo ...



Aquí lo más limpio es hackear la unidad de control del motor, para estos hijos de puta es sencillo y además pueden hacerlo de forma sencilla, meten el malware en cualquier revisión, toman el Control de la unidad de motor y ya estás muerto ya que a la vez que controlan el acelerador, disminuyen la presión de frenado, pero deja huellas y pruebas, no del malware sino de los discos fundidos por la continua presión del pedal por parte de la actriz tratando de frenarlo.

Cómo lo ocultan?

EFECTIVAMENTE con fuego.

Imaginad lo que harán con la IA en los coches. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Parece que la versión inicial es que la sacaron ya muerta, por eso va tapada supongo.



Claramente según el Video de la camilla MIENTEN. 

Son un equipo de demolición y limpieza.

Y actúan como tal.

Con ese video de la camilla y el de coche tratando de frenarlo desesperada y SIN ÉXITO por parte de la actriz mas la unidad de motor acelerando al máximo, esta claro. 

ASESINATO. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Mirad este video en YouTube. El sonido del coche es antinatural. Lo estaban controlando para que acelerase cada vez más mientras la pobre Anne estaba dentro pisando el freno desesperada seguro



Es una mujer suicida.
Busca estadísticas de suicidio en usa.


----------



## moritobelo (16 Ago 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Sois tan magufos, que cualquier noticia que entra en contacto con vuestra fantasiosa mente, acaba en película. El video de mierda, ni siquiera está constatado que sea ella, sólo porque en la sección de los comentarios, tratan de relacionarlo, otros magufos, ya tomáis como hecho información falsa.



Dejalos con su peli. Unos viven la vida y otros se la inventan. A mi me alegran los desayunos... 

Ahora faltan los rusos en la peli, al tiempo....


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Claramente va frenando mientras el Coche va acelerando a tope.
> 
> ASESINATO CLARO.
> 
> ...



Ponte sonotone porque* ahi no se oye un puto freno , sonido de aceleracion constante y de aproximacion del motor

otro video desde otro punto de vista mas cerca y ademas la pillaron pegando acelerones en parado
mirad el video entero*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Dejalos con su peli. Unos viven la vida y otros se la inventan. A mi me alegran los desayunos...
> 
> Ahora faltan los rusos en la peli, al tiempo....



*¿Puede decirme cual es la razón de no haber trasladado al hospital debidamente al paciente, tal y como expongo aqui? : *



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> De momento una persona con un accidente supuestamente "tan grave" (politrauma + quemadura extensa) :
> 
> a) Va con una _*manta térmica*_ puesta al revés (lo brillante hacia dentro). Esto evita que el cuerpo pierda calor en caso de quemaduras profundas y extensas.
> 
> ...





4motion dijo:


> Claramente va frenando mientras el Coche va acelerando a tope.
> 
> ASESINATO CLARO.
> 
> ...



*Eso es lo que mas mosquea, como a un paciente que se ha estampado a toda velocidad con el coche hasta salir ardiendo se le traslada en una camilla completamente tapado con sabanas blancas* como si fuera un cristo recien bajao de la cruz, joder; en lugar de la forma CORRECTA que he detallado anteriormente.

*Mas que un acciente de verdad parece la escena de una película, y de las malas de presupuesto bajo.*


----------



## DOM + (16 Ago 2022)

Esta estuvo con la Degeneres

Acojonante como puede ser que un apellido defina tanto...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Joder, los pelos de punta. *Eso iba frenando.*



otro que no tiene ni puta idea


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ponte sonotone porque* ahi no se oye un puto freno , sonido de aceleracion constante y de aproximacion del motor
> 
> otro video desde otro punto de vista mas cerca y ademas la pillaron pegando acelerones en parado
> mirad el video entero*



¿El coche del video tiene el deposito de gasolina en la parte delantera?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

[QUOTE"Billy Fockabocas, post: 42053852, member: 183463"]
¿El coche del video tiene el deposito de gasolina en la parte delantera?
[/QUOTE]

Atraveso la puerta de madera y se incrusto dentro del garaje

el incendio se origino delante del coche, si no estaria carbonizado completamente el coche

En los garajes se guardan sustancias inflamables , hay aparatos enchufados si rompio cableado del garaje y dejo al descubierto cables + materialigual incendio

A ver si pensamos un poco mas


----------



## yonocompro (16 Ago 2022)

Anne Heche Severely Burned In Fiery Car Crash, New Video Shows Her Speeding


Anne Heche was involved in a wild crash in L.A. Friday, and has been taken away by ambulance in a stretcher.




www.tmz.com





raro raro raro


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ponte sonotone porque* ahi no se oye un puto freno , sonido de aceleracion constante y de aproximacion del motor
> 
> otro video desde otro punto de vista mas cerca y ademas la pillaron pegando acelerones en parado
> mirad el video entero*



No necesito sonótone ABUELO se oye perfectamente los discos de freno y el freno actuando de continuó.

Además te he puesto sin entrar en detalles técnicos, que podría hacerlo, Como la han ASESINADO. 

Has intentado acelerar en y
Coche moderno donde está controlado por la unidad de motor tanto acelerador como freno y embrague, a la vez que frenas? 

Lo has intentado? 

Sabes que ocurre? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yonocompro (16 Ago 2022)

Anne Heche gives eight people 'gift of life' with organs after tragic death


Hollywood actress Anne Heche's final wish was to donate her organs to those who needed them, and following her untimely death after a horror car crash on August 5, the late star has given up to eight others 'the gift of life'




www.mirror.co.uk





Heche ha _donado_ sus órganos.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Anne Heche gives eight people 'gift of life' with organs after tragic death
> 
> 
> Hollywood actress Anne Heche's final wish was to donate her organs to those who needed them, and following her untimely death after a horror car crash on August 5, the late star has given up to eight others 'the gift of life'
> ...



A heche la han ASESINADO y han borrado las PRUEBAS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> [QUOTE"Billy Fockabocas, post: 42053852, member: 183463"]
> ¿El coche del video tiene el deposito de gasolina en la parte delantera?



Atraveso la puerta de madera y se incrusto dentro del garaje

el incendio se origino delante del coche, si no estaria carbonizado completamente el coche

En los garajes se guardan sustancias inflamables , hay aparatos enchufados si rompio cableado del garaje y dejo al descubierto cables + materialigual incendio

A ver si pensamos un poco mas[/QUOTE]Lo que tu digas guapi, solo tienes que ver que no la trasladan como a un quemado y que no está quemada.

Y que no actúan como sanitarios sino como autómatas en una escena preparada y controlada. 

Hasta un ciego como tu lo veria

Porque?

Porque el incendio del coche fue posterior para ocultar pruebas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No necesito sonótone ABUELO se oye perfectamente los discos de freno y el freno actuando de continuó.
> 
> Además te he puesto sin entrar en detalles técnicos, que podría hacerlo, Como la han ASESINADO.
> 
> ...



*iba a 150 km / hora por una zona residencial puesta de COCA hasta las trancas*
*La vieron salir con mucha prisa y acelerando ( hay video) *
*FIN


Si quieres dar matarile a un estorbo te cuelas en su casa y la dejas K.O de sustancias
Y para esta que siempre iba puesta no se iba a notar mucho
Mira que estais aburridos joder*


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *iba a 150 km / hora por una zona residencia puesta de COCA hasta las trancas*
> *La vieron salir con mucha prisa y acelerando ( hay video) *
> *FIN*



Porque tu y la mass mierda lo dicen.

Jajajaja 

Te pregunto otra vez. 

Sabes que ocurre si a la vez que aceleras pisas freno? 

La vieron salir, y también vieron a un español con patinete enfrentarse a los moros en un puente en UK. 

Vieron vieron, quien vio? Quienes? A quien perteneces esos SUPUESTOS testigos, PORQUE SOIS TAN INOCENTES. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo que tu digas guapi, solo tienes que ver que no la trasladan como a un quemado y que no está quemada.
> 
> Y que no actúan como sanitarios sino como autómatas en una escena preparada y controlada.
> 
> ...



pero quien te dice que no esta quemada , posiblemente lo mas quemado fueran los brazos y la taparon para que no se infectara

Mas que llamas directas es calor

Mira el interior del mini hijo mio, lo que se quemo fue el techo del garaje







ocultar pruebas dice... y ya han salido varios videos de ella conduciendo como una cafre y fotos del mini desde todos los angulos


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> ]
> pero quien te dice que no esta quemada , posiblemente lo mas quemado fueran los brazos y la taparon para que no se infectara
> 
> Mas que llamas directas es calor
> ...



Tu estás viendo una escena montada, yo veo una supuesta muerta que se levanta DE UNA BOLSA CERRADA atento a este detalle y como un actor vestido de sanitario la vuelve a meter dentro.

Tu crees que un supuesto quemado se traslada así?

De verdad?

SOLO falto golpearla con una botella de oxígeno? Que por cierto no llevaban verdad? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tu estás viendo una escena montada, yo veo una supuesta muerta que se levanta DE UNA BOLSA CERRADA atento a este detalle y como un actor vestido de sanitario la vuelve a meter dentro.
> 
> Tu crees que un supuesto quemado se traslada así?
> 
> ...



*TODO SON CONSPIRACIONES *






*siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii claro*


----------



## DOM + (16 Ago 2022)

Degenerada no Degeneres más. Apellido al dedillo

Sí, es apellido de origen francés pero joder, al principio creia que era un nombre artistico por su lesbianismo DeGeneres - De Generos por lo de lgtbi y generos y mierdas de su lobby pero no es Degeneres de Degenerada de verdad


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *TODO SON CONSPIRACIONES
> 
> 
> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii claro*



No, son los mismos hijos de puta satánicos y pederastas que van A DEJARTE SIN COMIDA NI ENERGÍA ESTE INVIERNO.

Esos que pones esnifando SON SUS AMOS. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (16 Ago 2022)

No la han dejado ni hablar. La meten en la ambulancia a la fuerza.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (16 Ago 2022)

El ÚNICO vídeo q han distribuido, de la captura de supuesta velocidad del coche de Anne Heche, es este:

Pinchar->ver YouTube
Apareció después del accidente, Fox News, como puse art. abajo( está la fecha)











Doorbell camera video captures Anne Heche's car speeding moments before crash


New video obtained shows Anne Heche moments before she crashed into a Mar Vista home, which subsequently went up in flames and left the actress with severe burns. Blink and you might miss the actress speeding.




www.foxnews.com




*capturado desde Dorbel cámara, no profesional( desde 30 $precio)*

toda la noticia-vídeo del accidente ha salido de FOX11 Los Angeles, de Fox broadcaster.


----------



## Ponix (16 Ago 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Sin collarín?? No cuela mucho esa teoría.



Venía a esto. Dónde está el puto collarín??


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Ago 2022)

Si fuesen a hacer una película con visos de realidad no ruedan ni una toma. Mucho menos van a dejar acabarla, para luego matar a una actriz. Es una teoría absurda del todo. Muy torticera.


----------



## César Borgia (16 Ago 2022)

El vídeo de la velocidad del coche apareció el mismo día del accidente


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

En aquella época había cirujanos que se metían 5gr en cada operación, y estamos hablando de unas 20 operaciones con amputaciones diarias.


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

yonocompro dijo:


> Anne Heche gives eight people 'gift of life' with organs after tragic death
> 
> 
> Hollywood actress Anne Heche's final wish was to donate her organs to those who needed them, and following her untimely death after a horror car crash on August 5, the late star has given up to eight others 'the gift of life'
> ...



Se los han donado. 

Y el fuego calcinando el coche una horita antes de socorrerla para eliminar bien las pruebas


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Se los han donado.
> 
> Y el fuego calcinando el coche una horita antes de socorrerla para eliminar bien las pruebas



¿Y cómo se pueden donar unos órganos de alguien que iba puesto de alcohol y drogas? Se contradicen.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (16 Ago 2022)

Est evideo es fake y cutre, pero quién lo ha hecho? para qué?


----------



## Disolucion (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Claramente va frenando mientras el Coche va acelerando a tope.
> 
> ASESINATO CLARO.
> 
> ...



¿Suena asi un coche lanzado a toda velocidad? ¿Con ese chirrido? NOOOOO

¿Ese chirido, es compatible con llevar el freno pisado a tope cuando el coche va lanzado? SIIIIII

Blanco y en botella. Hay gente que por mucho que le pongas delante de sus narices un elefante, no lo ve. Ni quiere.

No hay mas preguntas, señoria.


----------



## lagartiniano (16 Ago 2022)

En mi caso desde luego, es la primera vez que veo a una persona viva en una de esas bolsas con cremallera, pensaba que eran para cadáveres


----------



## EnergyTreeef (16 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se pueden donar unos órganos de alguien que iba puesto de alcohol y drogas? Se contradicen.



la verdad, es raro….

donantes de hígado:


_El donante no debe tener *ninguna adicción a drogas o alcoho*l. El donante debe tener documentación que declare que ha completado un programa de recuperación o que ha obtenido autorización después de una evaluación psicológica._

Info,




__





Quién Puede Ser Un Donante


Para que alguien pueda ser un donante, primero debe ofrecerse para donar una porción de su hígado a un familiar o incluso a alguien fuera de su familia.




hospital.uillinois.edu


----------



## Disolucion (16 Ago 2022)

Guapito_Sanchez dijo:


> Est evideo es fake y cutre, pero quién lo ha hecho? para qué?




Aviso a navegantes.

Ni siquiera tiene que ser a navegantes del documental que dicen esta rodando.
Sino a otros navegantes. A cualquier navegante que estuviese pensando en tocar las narices a depende quien.

Y se hace con alguien de cierta fama para que la cuestion tenga repercusion mediatica y el mensaje llegue claro.


----------



## dragon33 (16 Ago 2022)

Pues si, es extraño que la tapen hasta arriba como si estuviera muerta y que no tuviera collarín......algo hay ahí.


----------



## Fischer (16 Ago 2022)

Vete a saber,pero reacciones extrañas de un atropellado,por ejemplo,después de un accidente grave de tráfico,puedo contar una que vi de primera mano.
Un coche a toda leche tomando una curva,se va contra un camión que está en la acera,rebota de lado y vuelve a la calzada y en el paso de peatones que había en la parte contraria había un chaval con una moto,una scooter,esperando para arrancar,al cuál levanta en peso.
Bien,pues lo veo incorporarse como si nada,incluso buscando un pitillo que se pone en la boca,y se vuelve a tumbar en la calzada.A partir de ahí ya me largué.Me enteré al día siguiente que había muerto.Destrozado por dentro.
Así que vete tú a saber si por la experiencia estos ya la daban por muerta,porque vamos,el ostión en esa cafetera y a esa velocidad,si has visto muchos como esa,es muerte sí o sí.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (16 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> ¿Suena asi un coche lanzado a toda velocidad? ¿Con ese chirrido? NOOOOO
> 
> ¿Ese chirido, es compatible con llevar el freno pisado a tope cuando el coche va lanzado? SIIIIII
> 
> ...



Eres perito??


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

Lo leí hace años en un libro sobre medicina de guerra. En aquella época hacían verdaderas burradas, como probar el tema de las donaciones en niños pobres que palmaban en el acto. Y sí, se metían 5gr, y se tiraban varios días despiertos con un pulso perfecto, porque el cuerpo ya se había adaptado a eso y más.


----------



## ruvigri (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> pero quien te dice que no esta quemada , posiblemente lo mas quemado fueran los brazos y la taparon para que no se infectara
> 
> Mas que llamas directas es calor
> 
> ...



en el coche asiento conductor no hay nada quemado. Ni airbag ni siquiera la botellita de agua está arrugada


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

Lo escribes antes, es cuestión de pureza. Hoy en día nada se le parece.


----------



## Mongolo471 (16 Ago 2022)

Vete a Bolivia, Perú o Ecuador, y así te la tomas como un té, que sería lo que habría que hacer en lugar del café.


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Te lo digo con amor y to eso, pero SE TE VA MUCHISIMO EL AZOTEA
> 
> ¿Que intenta escapar ni que cojones? Llevan a una tia en una camilla, que estaria hecha mierda despues de meterse una ostia tremenda, y despues de un minuto de ir tumbada en la camilla simplemente se levanta sentandose, por dios sabe que motivo. Alguien que se ha metido una ostia y esta con conmocion y desorientacion
> 
> ...



Estas cosas se hacen por otras razones que no están a la vista del público. Eso no quita que las películas indiquen que estaba en contra del asunto y tal vez era peligrosa.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> ¿Suena asi un coche lanzado a toda velocidad? ¿Con ese chirrido? NOOOOO
> 
> ¿Ese chirido, es compatible con llevar el freno pisado a tope cuando el coche va lanzado? SIIIIII
> 
> ...



Correcto, incompatible con acelerar, ya que la unidad de motor desconecta, nada más frenar o toques embrague o levas de cambio automático.

Es un sistema de seguridad pero pero ....... Puede ser hackeado? EFECTIVAMENTE puede incluso "Programarse" que no haga caso al freno ni al embrague y rozando lo PSICÓPATA que cuando más frenes más acelere.

Y estamos en manos de SATANISTAS globalistas y sus AMOS GRISES de ojos negros. 

ASESINATO sin duda alguna. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes.
> 
> Ni siquiera tiene que ser a navegantes del documental que dicen esta rodando.
> Sino a otros navegantes. A cualquier navegante que estuviese pensando en tocar las narices a depende quien.
> ...



Efectivamente, si ellos quieren te matan y solo te libra Dios y la suerte.

A veces solo Dan avisos. 

Pero si te avisan y sigues, no te volverán a avisar. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Disolucion (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Correcto, incompatible con acelerar, ya que la unidad de motor desconecta, nada más frenar o toques embrague o levas de cambio automático.
> 
> Es un sistema de seguridad pero pero ....... Puede ser hackeado? EFECTIVAMENTE puede incluso "Programarse" que no haga caso al freno ni al embrague y rozando lo PSICÓPATA que cuando más frenes más acelere.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta ¿Podrian unos frenos al rojo vivo ser los causantes del incendio de solo (¿¿¿???) el morro del coche?

Parece que se cuenta que el coche estuvo en el incendio del garaje durante una hora ¿y solo se quema el morro y nada del interior?

Yo no lo se porque no soy perito. ( pero tampoco subnormal)


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿Podrian unos frenos al rojo vivo ser los causantes del incendio de solo (¿¿¿???) el morro del coche?
> 
> Parece que se cuenta que el coche estuvo en el incendio del garaje durante una hora ¿y solo se quema el morro y nada del interior?
> 
> Yo no lo se porque no soy perito. ( pero tampoco subnormal)



No lo creo, más bien me inclino que para evitar problemas por si la familia quisiera peritar el vehículo, decidieron ocultar los DAÑOS en los discos de freno que estarían deformados y azules violetas del rozamiento, como muestra el video en el que se aprecia claramente que la actriz iba frenando pero el coche seguía acelerando aún más.

Una vez provocado el incendio, habrán limpiado la centralita de malware o dado el cambio a la misma, de ahí la farsa de que estaba atrapada en el incendio cosa que quedó demostrada falsa por como sale de la mortaja y como no recibe ningún tratamiento y cuidado que correspondería a un quemado que inhalase humo, la llevaban a pelito y de malas formas. Actores de demolición y limpieza, SIN DUDA. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Veo por la foto que el coche era automático.

Aún más fácil.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floid (16 Ago 2022)

Que tuviera otro accdente un poco antes, fuera a toda virolla con el coche y puesta hasta las trancas, no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son COHENcidencias


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Que tuviera otro accdente un poco antes, fuera a toda virolla con el coche y puesta hasta las trancas, no tiene nada que ver.



Que accidente? Quien lo vio? Que testigos? A quien sirven? Quienes fueron los asesinos de vasco héroe del patinete en UK ?.

Quien lo dijo? Había mochilas bombas? Cintas de versos satánicos? 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Ago 2022)

Una posibilidad de "porque iba tan rapido" es que escapara de alguien o de algo.

¿Porque el Mercedes de Lady Di iba a 200 kmh por el tunel de París? ¿Escapaba de los Paparazzis?

Pues algo parecido. Esto apesta a mierda desde otro continente y con un oceano de por medio....


----------



## amputado (16 Ago 2022)

osea que hay un video de 10 minutos antes de que se estrellara que estaba BORRACHA Y DROGADA como el culo y ahora es una conspiracion
supongo que le estaban apuntando con pistola para que hablara como una borracha y se moviera dando tumbos para que luego se diera contra una casa a 150 por hora

anda y que os den POR CULO que os aburris mucho.
espero que cuando vuestra madre se caiga por las escaleras y se mate os venga un gilipollas a decir que es una conspiracion y que ha sido vuestro padre desde el trabajo a 50 kilometros por telepatia


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Una posibilidad de "porque iba tan rapido" es que escapara de alguien o de algo.
> 
> Porque el Mercedes de Lady Di iba a 200 por el tunel de Paris: ¿Escapaba de los Paparazzis?
> 
> Pues algo parecido. Esto apesta a mierda desde otro continente y con un oceano de por medio....



No lo creo, se la ve contenta y distendida en el selfie del negro y ella en la peluquería momentos antes del hackeo del mini.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (16 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿Podrian unos frenos al rojo vivo ser los causantes del incendio de solo (¿¿¿???) el morro del coche?
> 
> Parece que se cuenta que el coche estuvo en el incendio del garaje durante una hora ¿y solo se quema el morro y nada del interior?
> 
> Yo no lo se porque no soy perito. ( pero tampoco subnormal)



Una cosa que me ha llamado la atención si os fijáis en el traslado de la actriz a la ambulancia es que tiene los pies negros. El resto del cuerpo no, solo los pies


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

amputado dijo:


> osea que hay un video de 10 minutos antes de que se estrellara que estaba BORRACHA Y DROGADA como el culo y ahora es una conspiracion
> supongo que le estaban apuntando con pistola para que hablara como una borracha y se moviera dando tumbos para que luego se diera contra una casa a 150 por hora
> 
> anda y que os den POR CULO que os aburris mucho.
> espero que cuando vuestra madre se caiga por las escaleras y se mate os venga un gilipollas a decir que es una conspiracion y que ha sido vuestro padre desde el trabajo a 50 kilometros por telepatia



Donde está el video ESE QUE DICES QUE TE CUENTAN QUE DIJERON que está borracha GILIPOLLAS? 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BAL (16 Ago 2022)

Todo me parece fake


----------



## amputado (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Donde está el video ESE QUE DICES QUE TE CUENTAN QUE DIJERON que está borracha GILIPOLLAS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo tengo en mi carpeta de porno con los videos de tu madre


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No lo creo, se la ve contenta y distendida en el selfie del negro y ella en la peluquería momentos antes del hackeo del mini.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Ya que habláis de hakeo y perdón si ya está puesto.... tanto el coche de Anne Heche como el de la congresista fallecida Jackie Walorski están en la lista de coches hakeables


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Claramente va frenando mientras el Coche va acelerando a tope.
> 
> ASESINATO CLARO.
> 
> ...



¿Y de los nervios, en vez de poner punto muerto le dio por ir aumentando marchas para correr más?


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

amputado dijo:


> lo tengo en mi carpeta de porno con los videos de tu madre



Claro y con todos los padres que tienes HIJO DE PUTA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Y de los nervios, en vez de poner punto muerto le dio por ir aumentando marchas para correr más?



Si a la vez que frenaba.

Repito has intentado acelerar un coche con acelerador electrónico mientras pisas freno?

Hazlo y me cuentas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ya que habláis de hakeo y perdón si ya está puesto.... tanto el coche de Anne Heche como el de la congresista fallecida Jackie Walorski están en la lista de coches hakeables
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157922



BINGO 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hulagu (16 Ago 2022)

¿Porque un subnormal autor de estas polladas, llamado "patatas bravas", sigue vivo aún?. Calopez, que parezca un accidente.


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Que va frenando dicen, si parece que va a por la pole.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Que va frenando dicen, si parece que va a por la pole.



Vete preparando el sonotone ABUELO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Si a la vez que frenaba.
> 
> Repito has intentado acelerar un coche con acelerador electrónico mientras pisas freno?
> 
> ...



Si, muchas veces, incluso en furgonetas de hace 20 años y dejaban de acelerar en algunos casos. Y en los casos que no corta, muy potente tiene que ser el motor para vencer a la fuerza del freno.


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Vete preparando el sonotone ABUELO.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Sy tú oyes un ruido de frenos de carbono fríos. Cosa que el Mini no lleva. Haz tú la prueba en tu coche paco a ver si oyes “chirrido de frenos”


----------



## Edgard (16 Ago 2022)

Dame leche


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Si, muchas veces, incluso en furgonetas de hace 20 años y dejaban de acelerar en algunos casos. Y en los casos que no corta, muy potente tiene que ser el motor para vencer a la fuerza del freno.



Bueno pues entonces puedes programar por malware que entre en velocidad de crucero, la que quieras y que al frenar no desconecte sino que suba más y por supuesto, bloquear tanto palanca de cambio y levas del volante si es automático como era el caso del Cooper Club Man de la actriz ASESINADA. 

Y ya está, eres historia. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Sy tú oyes un ruido de frenos de carbono fríos. Cosa que el Mini no lleva. Haz tú la prueba en tu coche paco a ver si oyes “chirrido de frenos”



El mini no lleva discos, que lleva tambores?

Deja de hacer EL SUBNORMAL.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Bueno pues entonces puedes programar por malware que entre en velocidad de crucero, la que quieras y que al frenar no desconecte sino que suba más y por supuesto, bloquear tanto palanca de cambio y levas del volante si es automático como era el caso de Cooper S de la actriz ASESINADA.
> 
> Y ya está, eres historia.
> 
> ...



Si frenas a la vez que aceleras la velocidad se reduce notablemente a no ser que no tengas frenos y si no tienes frenos no escucharás ese ruido imaginario de frenos que estás oyendo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 Ago 2022)

En un mundo normal a partir de este vídeo se abriría una investigación porque este asunto apesta a kilómetros. ¿En qué momento y porqué razón una persona ya rescatada y perfectamente consciente, que se mueve con energía y sin aparentes daños graves entra en coma?

Encima otra cosa que también apesta es la campaña de demonización que le han hecho a partir del accidente para que nadie sienta simpatía ni pena por ella y piensen que ya le está bien merecido lo que le ha pasado. ¿Alguien había escuchado o leído algo de todo lo que han dicho sobre ella antes de este suceso? Aparte de eso, ¿no es práctica habitual el consumo de sustancias en Hollywood?

Turbio, muy turbio este asunto.


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿El coche del video tiene el deposito de gasolina en la parte delantera?



Tubos de combustible que rodena el motor, la bateria, parte del sistema eléctrico que ha sido aplastado en el golpe y ha hecho cortocircuito… hay muchas posibilidades De qué salga ardiendo con un golpe así. Muchos coches llevan un interruptor de seguridad que al detectar un golpe fuerte anula la bomba de combustible.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Si frenas a la vez que aceleras la velocidad se reduce notablemente a no ser que no tengas frenos y si no tienes frenos no escucharás ese ruido imaginario de frenos que estás oyendo.



Todo lo puedes gestionar por software todo puedes hackear por software, presión de frenado de la unidad electrónica de ABS INCLUIDA.

El ruido no es IMAGINARIO estaba tratando de parar el coche que estaba hackeado. 

Escucha y escucha bien. 

TODO no pueden controlarlo, está cámara y la del helicoptero sacándola de la mortaja les dejaron con el culo al aire. 

ASESINATO. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> En un mundo normal a partir de este vídeo se abriría una investigación porque este asunto apesta a kilómetros. ¿En qué momento y porqué razón una persona ya rescatada y perfectamente consciente, que se mueve con energía y sin aparentes daños graves entra en coma?
> 
> Encima otra cosa que también apesta es la campaña de demonización que le han hecho a partir del accidente para que nadie sienta simpatía ni pena por ella y piensen que ya le está bien merecido lo que le ha pasado. ¿Alguien había escuchado o leído algo de todo lo que han dicho sobre ella antes de este suceso? Aparte de eso, ¿no es práctica habitual el consumo de sustancias en Hollywood?
> 
> Turbio, muy turbio este asunto.



Es lógico. Lo hacen con pilotos de aviones os acordáis del avión AIRBUS que estrellaron hackearon en Alemania?

Cómo construyeron la vida del piloto para desprestigiarle?

Aquí lo mismo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Todo lo puedes gestionar por software todo puedes hackear por software, presión de frenado de la unidad electrónica de ABS INCLUIDA.
> 
> El ruido no es IMAGINARIO estaba tratando de parar el coche que estaba hackeado.
> 
> ...



He escuchado bien ya. En el caso de que el abs fuese activo no habría chirrido constante, ya que va frenando por impulsos. Ahora resulta qie el jaqueo le desactiva el ABS y le deja frenar pero poquito. Acelerando sin abs y con el freno a fondo, las ruedas traseras deberían bloquearse y no lo hicieron.


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

*QUE LA CÁMARA ES UNA MIERDA Y TAMBÉN EL AUDIO Y ESO ES RUIDO AERODINÁMICO.*


----------



## elCañonero (16 Ago 2022)

Retrasado caga hilo, y las amebas mentqles lo llevan hasta la página 18. 
Esto es burbuja en estado puro señores


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> He escuchado bien ya. En el caso de que el abs fuese activo no habría chirrido constante, ya que va frenando por impulsos. Ahora resulta qie el jaqueo le desactiva el ABS y le deja frenar pero poquito. Acelerando sin abs y con el freno a fondo, las ruedas traseras deberían bloquearse y no lo hicieron.



Puedes hacer lo que quieras, que la presión de frenado sea mínima, que a medida que frenas aumente la velocidad, lo que quieras, una vez que estás dentro de la unidad de motor haces lo que te salga del rabo, y si eres muy hijo de puta hasta bloquear la dirección eléctrica. TODO ES TODO y efectivamente ESE COCHE IBA FRENANDO, ESCUCHA Y LO OIRÁS.

Si sigues sin oírlo eres SORDO. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> *QUE LA CÁMARA ES UNA MIERDA Y TAMBÉN EL AUDIO Y ESO ES RUIDO AERODINÁMICO.*



Si ruido aerodinámico de mis huevos, de lejos ya se oye que viene frenando.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Retrasado caga hilo, y las amebas mentqles lo llevan hasta la página 18.
> Esto es burbuja en estado puro señores



Pues vete a ver videos pedofilos lo mismo encuentras a personajes conocidos. 

Jajajaja 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabronavirus (16 Ago 2022)

Claramente suena a pneumático chirriando, igual una rueda se bloqueó, o una giraba más rápido que la otra, ¿freno de mano?

En un coche antiguo si hubiera quitado la llave del contacto se hubiera parado, en los modernos no lo sé.

Lo que sorpende es que los de la navaja de Ockam en este caso defiendan que es más plausible que una moribunda se mueva y se incorpore a que lo haga una persona que puede hacerlo porque no está gravemente herida, que lo mismo estaba muriendo de forma asintomática.


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Retrasado caga hilo, y las amebas mentqles lo llevan hasta la página 18.
> Esto es burbuja en estado puro señores



Enhorabuena tío por haber escrito eso tu solito teniendo tan pocas neuronas. Lo tuyo sí que es una historia de superación.


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Cuando me caze un radar voy a recurrir la multa diciendo que mi coche es jaqueable y que J.L me ha metido un exploit troyano en un disquete en la guantera.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Cuando me caze un radar voy a recurrir la multa diciendo que mi coche es jaqueable y que J.L me ha metido un exploit troyano en un disquete en la guantera.



No te va a cazar PORQUE TE VAN A PROHIBIR CIRCULAR por SOLIDARIDAD CON UCRANIA Y EL PLANETA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## otroyomismo (16 Ago 2022)

Serie The Knick


----------



## GatoAzul (16 Ago 2022)

A veces cuando hay un accidente y existe parada cardiorespiratoria se inyecta adrenalina al paciente.... (incluso estando la persona con graves quemaduras y heridas de gravedad) y el cuerpo reacciona al cabo de un buen rato...

Adrenalina y antiarrítmicos en la PCR: ¿cuándo? y por qué (urgenciasyemergen.com) 

y esa puede ser la razón por la que la persona, no siendo consciente de su estado, reaccione incorporándose incluso cuando tiene huesos rotos (el pie derecho casi dado la vuelta ) graves quemaduras y lesiones internas (lo que puede agravar incluso más la situación). Por eso a veces se sujeta firmemente el cuerpo a la camilla para trasladar un cuerpo.

Pero no deja de ser curioso que pretendiese comprar una peluca antes del accidente y que los bomberos (o bomberos sanitarios) no la hubiesen colocado una vía ( a no ser que ya la hubiesen dado por muerta y sabiendo que era donante de órganos sólo les preocupase llegar a tiempo al hospital para realizar los transplantes).


----------



## elCañonero (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> *Pues vete a ver videos pedofilos lo mismo encuentras a personajes conocidos.*
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> ...



Lo debes decir por ti, yo ya me estoy tirando a una la shorteen de 16 de manera consentida pringao. 
Los videos de pedófilos te los dejo a ti jajaj


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> También mataron a Chester Benington por el penúltimo disco de Linkin Park, una radiografía algunas canciones de la situación de los últimos años.



Y al Dj sueco Avicii también.


----------



## Risitas (16 Ago 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pasó ahí, pero si no recuerdo mal en las noticias del accidente dijeron que se la llevaron con graves heridas, no que estuviese inconsciente o en coma en ese momento.
> Que se intentase levantar, puede ser si estaba desorientada, en shock o sufriendo grandes dolores.



Entonces porque no le ponen collarin y porque le tapan la cara?


----------



## elCañonero (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Enhorabuena tío por haber escrito eso tu solito teniendo tan pocas neuronas. Lo tuyo sí que es una historia de superación.



El día que sales de la doritocueva sales a celebrarlo con tus papis a que sí?


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Lo debes decir por ti, yo ya me estoy tirando a una la shorteen de 16 de manera consentida pringao.
> Los videos de pedófilos te los dejo a ti jajaj



Chortina con rabo te tiras tu.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepeprisas (16 Ago 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pasó ahí, pero si no recuerdo mal en las noticias del accidente dijeron que se la llevaron con graves heridas, no que estuviese inconsciente o en coma en ese momento.
> Que se intentase levantar, puede ser si estaba desorientada, en shock o sufriendo grandes dolores.



Cuando esté accidentado grave y te tapen con una sábana te recomiendo que posteriormente denuncies por negligencia. 
De nada


----------



## The near is end (16 Ago 2022)

4motion, que explicacion das a que supuestamente monten este tinglado y no, que si se quieren cargar a alguien, entrar en su casa por la noche y cepillarsela de sobredosis o repentinitis?

No te parece demasiado complicado, con decenas de personas involucradas, cuando si te quieren cepillar mandan a un killer o a lo sumo 2 ?

Another, no te parece que ese supuesto ruido de frenos pueden ser plasticos rozando del 1er golpe?


----------



## Pepeprisas (16 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Supongo que ahora moriran tambien el director, el guionista, el productor, los montadores, los camaras, los de sonido... menuda escabechina, hoyga.



Ah! Que la pelicula va a seguir adelante???


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


>





> VIDEO UNAVAILABLE
> 
> This video contains content from storyful managed, who has blocked it for display on this website or applycation
> 
> watch on youtube





Mongolo471 dijo:


> Joder, los pelos de punta. Eso iba frenando.



no se puede difundir, tiene imagenes fuertes, un coche pasando
que cagada

se parece mas a un vagon de metro

hackeo de vehiculos y mecanica
asesinatos casi indetectable jojojojo
este sistema de limpiar gente ya le han gastado


----------



## Pepeprisas (16 Ago 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Sois tan magufos, que cualquier noticia que entra en contacto con vuestra fantasiosa mente, acaba en película. El video de mierda, ni siquiera está constatado que sea ella, sólo porque en la sección de los comentarios, tratan de relacionarlo, otros magufos, ya tomáis como hecho información falsa.



Pues si hemos averiguado a todas las integrantes del cártel playero de Igualdad, supongo que los tragacionistas sacareis de dónde son estas imágenes no????


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ago 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> 4motion, que explicacion das a que supuestamente monten este tinglado y no, que si se quieren cargar a alguien, entrar en su casa por la noche y cepillarsela de sobredosis o repentinitis?
> 
> No te parece demasiado complicado, con decenas de personas involucradas, cuando si te quieren cepillar mandan a un killer o a lo sumo 2 ?
> 
> Another, no te parece que ese supuesto ruido de frenos pueden ser plasticos rozando del 1er golpe?



La maldad y la estupidez van de la mano.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> 4motion, que explicacion das a que supuestamente monten este tinglado y no, que si se quieren cargar a alguien, entrar en su casa por la noche y cepillarsela de sobredosis o repentinitis?
> 
> No te parece demasiado complicado, con decenas de personas involucradas, cuando si te quieren cepillar mandan a un killer o a lo sumo 2 ?
> 
> Another, no te parece que ese supuesto ruido de frenos pueden ser plasticos rozando del 1er golpe?



Empiezo por el final.

El primer golpe es algo que ALGUIEN DIJO QUE VIO, ALGUIEN DIJO QUE en definitiva es una fake para la coartada del VERDADERO ASESINATO, que es el que viste después.

Que pueden hacer un rubalcaba? , efectivamente lo hacen, te pinchan de verdad no esa mierda de sumisión química para asustar ovejas, sino un buen líquido y apareces moñeco.

Porque aquí no lo hicieron? Pudieran ser muchas cosas, tenía alguna información que quisieron saber antes de matarla de ahí el tiempo que la tuvieron retenida en el supuesto incendio hasta que la metieron en la bolsa de los cadáveres de la que se levanta en un momento que ni controlaban , con ellos nunca se sabe, a veces al no ser dirigidos por humanos hacen cosas no racionales al menos para nosotros.

Lo que está claro y su comportamiento en la peluquería con su amigo negro es que NO QUERÍA SUICIDARSE ni mostraba actitud suicida y menos vas a la peluquería para suicidarte después verdad? 






Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Con respecto al video del Coche a alta velocidad. 

Otro detalle que se les escapó en la performance. 

No contaban con esa cámara. 

El coche claramente viene de lejos, chirríando rueda y se oye el ruido metálico de ir accionando el freno continuamente sobre los discos , solo que el coche estaba ya controlado por ellos y no frenaba por mucho que la actriz apretaba el freno. 

Descarto ruido de plástico y descarto el incidente, o supuesto accidente anterior. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepeprisas (16 Ago 2022)

CANTA DEMASIADO.
Para mí que están chequeando las tragaderas de la gente, alguien lo ve y ni se sorprende o lo desmiente automáticamente, y ellos analizan y recopilan info y al siguiente teatro.
Para mí el vídeo es blanco y en botella, ¿Su familia no ha hecho declaraciones?


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Lo tienen muy facil para colocarle un acelerador remoto, seguirla y jugársela en el sitio oportuno.
> 
> Ese ruido NO ES NORMAL, Suena a neumáticos y frenos chirriando pero el acelerador va a tope. Demasiadas cosas raras en este caso... lo más sencillo es pensar que se la han ventilado por la razón que sea... "haz que parezca un accidente"



es automatico el coche? es digital?

de todas formas hoy en dia se puede hacer con cualquier tipo de coche, dejarte sin embrague, sin freno solo con el freno de mano y acelerar al maximo
te abren el capo y te colocan un aparatito en 30 segundos, cierran capo, nada complicado para CIA o FBI
te siguen con dron y desde el mobil te lo activan cuando quieran

es mas ese sonido del coche de Anne suena mucho a freno de mano, el freno de mano es mas debil y no puede con la fuerza del motor


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> CANTA DEMASIADO.
> Para mí que están chequeando las tragaderas de la gente, alguien lo ve y ni se sorprende o lo desmiente automáticamente, y ellos analizan y recopilan info y al siguiente teatro.
> Para mí el vídeo es blanco y en botella, ¿Su familia no ha hecho declaraciones?



Con las performances si analizan comportamientos, bueno en realidad nos analizan CONTINUAMENTE.

Pero con mucho desprecio como tu harías con un nido de hormigas.





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Ago 2022)

Paso de leerme las ultimas 5 hojas de hilo, que si estaba borracha que si el video yendo rapido bla bla bla

Que alguien pruebe medicamente que estando drogada hasta las cejas y con mas del 50% de cuerpo quemado (que no se ve nada quemado en el video), se puede levantar de esa forma, en plan resorte, queriendo escapar y sin oxigeno puesto…

Pruebas


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es automatico el coche? es digital?
> 
> de todas formas hoy en dia se puede hacer con cualquier tipo de coche, dejarte sin freno solo con el freno de mano y acelerar al maximo
> te abren el capo y te colocan un aparatito en 30 segundos, cierran capo, nada complicado para CIA o FBI
> ...



Pudiera ser que tratará de frenarlo de cualquier forma posible, efectivamente.

El Coche está siendo lanzado pero también frenado y eso es CRISTALINO. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepeprisas (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> lleva la misma camiseta que en la camilla y la botella de vodka tapon rojo cerca del cambio no le ayuda mucho



Y yo que te tenía en estima.....


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Y yo que te tenía en estima.....



Sobre todo porque las botellas de AGUA  con tapón rojo se ven en el interior del coche ya quemado.

Un lince ULTRAPACO. 

No da una. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elCañonero (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Chortina con rabo te tiras tu.
> 
> Jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Mira chaval seré un muerto de hambre, pero de follar no me falta; y es mucho más facil follarte una de 16 con ganas de aprender que a cualquier otra flipada de +24.

Lo de ponerse la tía esa que no te vas a follar en la vida en tu avatar corresponde a niños de 15 años o a inadaptados sociales perdidos, tu sabrás a qué grupo perteneces


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Mira chaval seré un muerto de hambre, pero de follar no me falta; y es mucho más facil follarte una de 16 con ganas de aprender que a cualquier otra flipada de +24.
> 
> Lo de ponerse la tía esa que no te vas a follar en la vida en tu avatar corresponde a niños de 15 años o a inadaptados sociales perdidos, tu sabrás a qué grupo perteneces



Tu nunca sabrás porque me puse esa tía de avatar, porque eres GILIPOLLAS en cambio los que hacen estas performances si lo saben y tu también lo sabrás cuando sea tarde para ti y para toda la raza humana. 

Por cierto sabes quien es? 

Sigue Follando chortinas que acabarás con una violencia de geranio. 

Jajajaja 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (16 Ago 2022)

Raro es todo de cojo... RIP y al menos dicen que era una pura sangre y por tanto una despierta. Descanse en paz.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Que va frenando dicen, si parece que va a por la pole.



no va frenando el coche? JOJOJO
has estado alguna vez cerca de una autopista o subido en un puente, y suena asi?
no es un coche de formula1

otra posibilidad es que fuera en una marcha algo corta revolucionando a tope el motor
digamos que iba en 3º y con acelerador al maximo, esto podria hacer chillar ruedas por mas traccion y fuerza en el asfalto
lo cual seria tambien sospechoso, incluso mas

pero suena a frenado, y de freno de mano en mi opinion, es que lo he hecho


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> no va frenando el coche? JOJOJO
> has estado alguna vez cerca de una autopista o subido en un puente, y suena asi?
> no es un coche de formula1
> 
> ...



Los que hemos andado con coches, coches de verdad, profesionalmente lo sabemos, ese coche está siendo lanzado a alta velocidad pero a su vez la conductora está tratando de detenerlo es muy muy claro.

El sonido te lo dice.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikoseis (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> El mini iba 200 por hora como un misil , a claro coño que estaba contolado como un dron por la CIA ...
> 
> 
> 
> La boyera* iba muy puesta de alcohol y coca* , pero eso no importa



Tu no sabes si iba puesta o no.
Han dicho que iba puesta. Puede ser verdad o ser una distracción.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Una posibilidad de "porque iba tan rapido" es que escapara de alguien o de algo.
> 
> ¿Porque el Mercedes de Lady Di iba a 200 kmh por el tunel de París? ¿Escapaba de los Paparazzis?
> 
> Pues algo parecido. Esto apesta a mierda desde otro continente y con un oceano de por medio....



creo habia un tweet con un video justo antes de cojer la calle larga acabada en T, no recuerdo bien pero creo que discute con un o unos señores y se larga


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Tu no sabes si iba puesta o no.
> Han dicho que iba puesta. Puede ser verdad o ser una distracción.



En la peluquería Minutos antes, no iba puesta, cuando se hace el selfie con el negro y menos vas a la peluquería para suicidarte luego verdad?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> En un mundo normal a partir de este vídeo se abriría una investigación porque este asunto apesta a kilómetros. ¿En qué momento y porqué razón una persona ya rescatada y perfectamente consciente, que se mueve con energía y sin aparentes daños graves entra en coma?
> 
> Encima otra cosa que también apesta es la campaña de demonización que le han hecho a partir del accidente para que nadie sienta simpatía ni pena por ella y piensen que ya le está bien merecido lo que le ha pasado. ¿Alguien había escuchado o leído algo de todo lo que han dicho sobre ella antes de este suceso? Aparte de eso, ¿no es práctica habitual el consumo de sustancias en Hollywood?
> 
> Turbio, muy turbio este asunto.



esa es una de las grandes pruebas tambien, y todos sabemos que van a investigar lo mismo que investigaron el suicidio de epstein
es como las no autopsias del principio letal del covid


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Si frenas a la vez que aceleras la velocidad se reduce notablemente a no ser que no tengas frenos y si no tienes frenos no escucharás ese ruido imaginario de frenos que estás oyendo.



si no va frenando me compro otro coche , por que no me gusta el ruido que hace el motor del mini nuevo, da igual que lleve frenos de carbono, de grafeno o de tambor antiguos


----------



## Disolucion (16 Ago 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> 4motion, que explicacion das a que supuestamente monten este tinglado y no, que si se quieren cargar a alguien, entrar en su casa por la noche y cepillarsela de sobredosis o repentinitis?
> 
> No te parece demasiado complicado, con decenas de personas involucradas, cuando si te quieren cepillar mandan a un killer o a lo sumo 2 ?
> 
> Another, no te parece que ese supuesto ruido de frenos pueden ser plasticos rozando del 1er golpe?



Una muerte privada, en el domicilio, con drogas o cualquier veneno no tiene el impacto PUBLICO que se busca.

Esta mujer estaba participando en un documental -que ya veremos si finalmente se acaba, aunque hayan dicho que si- sobre trafico de seres humanos.

Esa muerte es un mensaje PUBLICO con la intencion de "enfriar" intenciones de otros que decidieran hacer documentales sobre estos temas oscuros.

El mensaje es claro: es peligroso ir haciendose preguntas.



Pepeprisas dijo:


> CANTA DEMASIADO.
> Para mí que están chequeando las tragaderas de la gente, alguien lo ve y ni se sorprende o lo desmiente automáticamente, y ellos analizan y recopilan info y al siguiente teatro.
> Para mí el vídeo es blanco y en botella, ¿Su familia no ha hecho declaraciones?



Las tragaderas de la gente ya estan mas que chequeadas. Estamos hablando de un pais al que le han robado la reeleccion a un presidente en ejercicio, a plena luz del dia, con alevosia, chuleria y recochineo.

Por no hablar de famosas escenas del coronatimo, que tendriamos para empezar y no acabar.ç

No, las tragaderas ya estan bien dadas de si.

Edito:

Pues no estan diciendo que la humareda o lo que sea que hay ahora mismo en Madrid es de un incendio en PORTUGAL jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja. Pues hay gente que se lo va a creer.


----------



## kikoseis (16 Ago 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> CANTA DEMASIADO.
> Para mí que están chequeando las tragaderas de la gente, alguien lo ve y ni se sorprende o lo desmiente automáticamente, y ellos analizan y recopilan info y al siguiente teatro.
> Para mí el vídeo es blanco y en botella, ¿Su familia no ha hecho declaraciones?



A ver, si quieren asustar para que todos los actores Hollywood estén calladitos, que mejor que hacer que se vea que se han cargado a alguien, y que son impunes.

No digo que haya sucedido, pero sería un escenario posible.


----------



## Sardónica (16 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Anne Heche protagonizó 'Toxic Skies' en 2008.
> 
> 
> Sinopsis
> ...





Añado link a la película completa.

Doblada al castellano. " Cielos tóxicos"


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> no va frenando el coche? JOJOJO
> has estado alguna vez cerca de una autopista o subido en un puente, y suena asi?
> no es un coche de formula1
> 
> ...



¿Y el humo de los neumáticos bloqueando contra el asfalto donde está? Alguna vez has oído un chirrido (vibración) de frenos?


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Y el humo de los neumáticos bloqueando contra el asfalto donde está? Alguna vez has oído un chirrido (vibración) de frenos?



no siempre tiene que haber, y menos si vas rapido y sin las ruedas completamente bloqueadas
pero si lo haces en el mismo trozo de asfalto recalentado sin moverte sacas mucho, eso lo hacen mucho los freak de los deportivos y de traccion trasera


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> no siempre tiene que haber, y menos si vas rapido y sin las ruedas completamente bloqueadas
> pero si lo haces en el mismo trozo de asfalto recalentado sin moverte sacas mucho, eso lo hacen mucho los freak de los deportivos y de traccion trasera



Aquí escucharás como suena realmente un neumático bloqueando a través de un audio mediocre de una cámara de vigilancia.






El que diseñó estos resaltos lo hizo un poco a mala idea.


Y alguien aprovecha para grabar el día a día en esa calle, incluso hace directos. Vuelo policial en el minuto 3.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

de todos modos, no importan tanto los detalles, si tu piensas que esa es la marcha normal de un coche, y que suena bien como debe sonar
para la mayoria de gente no es normal, los coches no suenan asi aunque vayan rapico, incluso mucho mas rapido no suenan asi

si crees que es normal, pues bien
si crees que algo pasa, dinos tu que es, tal vez el asfalto caliente por las altas temperaturas climaticas, no lo se

dinos por que parece que no suena normal, pero sin embargo si es normal


----------



## el ganador (16 Ago 2022)

Imposible escapar de ahí


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Aquí escucharás como suena realmente un neumático bloqueando a través de un audio mediocre de una cámara de vigilancia.



puede ser ruido de neumatico, o ruido de disco, o ruido de disco y de neumatico, o ruido aveces de neumatico y otras de disco, o a saber que esta haciendo la conductora dentro del vehiculo en cada momento, yo a tanto no llego, a lo mas que llego es a opinar que parece freno de mano

lo importante es que no es normal como suena el coche ni de lejos, y no importa que la grabadora sea de los chinos
lo peor es apostar y equivocarse en algo sabiendolo o no que se esta equivocado, y querer defenderlo por siempre


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> puede ser ruido de neumatico, o ruido de disco, o ruido de disco y de neumatico, o ruido aveces de neumatico y otras de disco, o a saber que esta haciendo la conductora dentro del vehiculo en cada momento, yo a tanto no llego, a lo mas que llego es a opinar que parece freno de mano
> 
> lo importante es que no es normal como suena el coche ni de lejos, y no importa que la grabadora sea de los chinos
> lo peor es apostar y equivocarse en algo sabiendolo o no que se esta equivocado, y querer defenderlo por siempre



Editado, no puse el link.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Aquí escucharás como suena realmente un neumático bloqueando a través de un audio mediocre de una cámara de vigilancia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero si me das las razon, los coches no hacen ruido cuando no frenan, y cuando pasan el vaden suena a pasar por vaden , y alguno se le oye frenar en medio de los vadenes, y alguno antes del vaden y no durante, como se debe hacer

la rodadura normal nunca suena como afilar cuchichas o un vagon de metro, y el coche de anne si


----------



## patroclus (16 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué la sacaron cubierta con una bolsa de plástico cuando no estaba muerta? La respuesta podría ser que, dado que la actriz sufrió importantes quemaduras por el accidente, los médicos la cubrieron con una bolsa de polietileno, un material que facilita la curación de las heridas causadas por quemaduras de segundo grado y otras más profundas. 









Conmoción por unas imágenes de la actriz Anne Heche 'resucitando' tras su fatal accidente


Unas imágenes del rescate de la actriz Anne Heche tras su accidente al estrellar su coche contra una vivienda han desatado todo tipo de preguntas.




okdiario.com


----------



## Karlb (16 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> pero si me das las razon, los coches no hacen ruido cuando no frenan, y cuando pasan el vaden suena a pasar por vaden , y alguno se le oye frenar en medio de los vadenes, y alguno antes del vaden y no durante, como se debe hacer
> 
> la rodadura normal nunca suena como afilar cuchichas o un vagon de metro, y el coche de anne si



Ni un coche frenando (con frenos de calle) y acelerando a la vez suena como afilar cuchillas.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Ago 2022)

Es, ciertamente, muy, pero que muy, sospechoso. El coche a toda pastilla y luego se incorpora de la camilla, pero la palma en el hospital "muerte cerebral". Recapitulemos.

Aquí huele a "que parezca un accidente". Por qué va a poner esta mujer el coche a toda hostia en una zona residencial, igual se lo han trucado; con la electrónica moderna es más fácil. "Arreglas" la centralita y el control de velocidad y hala. Luego montan todo ese aparato y la tapan de arriba a abajo, sin asistencia respiratoria ni collarín y sin un sanitario al lado, la llevan dos bomberos. Se incorpora, pero muerte cerebral en el hospital. A esa mujer la han asesinado.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es, ciertamente, muy, pero que muy, sospechoso. El coche a toda pastilla y luego se incorpora de la camilla, pero la palma en el hospital "muerte cerebral". Recapitulemos.
> 
> Aquí huele a "que parezca un accidente". Por qué va a poner esta mujer el coche a toda hostia en una zona residencial, igual se lo han trucado; con la electrónica moderna es más fácil. "Arreglas" la centralita y el control de velocidad y hala. Luego montan todo ese aparato y la tapan de arriba a abajo, sin asistencia respiratoria ni collarín y sin un sanitario al lado, la llevan dos bomberos. Se incorpora, pero muerte cerebral en el hospital. A esa mujer la han asesinado.



Sin DUDA ALGUNA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gothaus (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Sin DUDA ALGUNA.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk








_- Que parezca un accidente._​Epstein no se suicidó y Anne Heche tampoco. Los suicidaron. Ahí hay cosas muy oscuras que todavía no sabemos. Casualmente, eran dos personajes muy importantes en Jewllywood, donde hay mucho degenerado que no quiere que se aireen sus trapos sucios, y al primero se lo cargaron para que no abriera la boca y me da que la segunda sabía también cositas.

Estaremos atentos.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Ni un coche frenando (con frenos de calle) y acelerando a la vez suena como afilar cuchillas.



el mio si sonaba fatal una vez cuando frenaba, rapido y despacio, no hay que saltarse nunca las revisiones del coche
vamos a dejarlo en que es normal y que no la han asesinado

o llamamos aaaaaa @anonimo123 !!!!! , creo que este es el que lo sabe todo de coches en el foro


----------



## ComTrololo (16 Ago 2022)

Me hace gracia las continuas “desacreditaciones” a que un coche no es hackeable cuando tenemos actualmente coches autonomos, asistentes a la circulacion que practicamente operan solos y demas artilugios que “ayudan” al conductor. Si me lo dices en los 80 cuando en la tele el unico coche autonomo era KITT pues aun tiene un pase pero en pleno siglo XXI que saben casi hasta el olor de tus pedos porque dejas rastro por todo aquello que buscas y pagas… pues hombre…


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2022)

Seguro que el accidente fue provocado y los bomberos con determinados anillos... ya estaban avisados, es lo que parece la chica intenta zafarse de la mano del bombero que le aprieta la pierna o la correa que le ata a la camilla.una de dos.


----------



## Disolucion (16 Ago 2022)

Es que es acojonante.

Por las tragaderas preguntaba alguno. Enormes, hombre, enormes.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (16 Ago 2022)

The Knick The Knick - Buscar con Google

Serie muy recomendable


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Tu no sabes si iba puesta o no.
> Han dicho que iba puesta. Puede ser verdad o ser una distracción.



Estoy seguro que los *Doritowarriors* conspiranoicos poseen mas pruebas y los analisis oficiales desde su cueva,


----------



## Floid (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que accidente? Quien lo vio? Que testigos? A quien sirven? Quienes fueron los asesinos de vasco héroe del patinete en UK ?.
> 
> Quien lo dijo? Había mochilas bombas? Cintas de versos satánicos?
> 
> ...



Wikipedia es tu amiga:

Anne Heche


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Wikipedia es tu amiga:
> 
> Anne Heche



Una gran referencia sin duda.

Ahora puedes poner que actúo con Gabi, fofo, miliki y fofito. 

Y pasaría a SER VERDAD. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikoseis (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Estoy seguro que los *Doritowarriors* conspiranoicos poseen mas pruebas y los analisis oficiales desde su cueva,



No olvidemos el caso Roquetas, y como desaparecieron las grabaciones donde llevaban a la víctima tras un coche para meterle coca una vez que vieron que se les había ido la mano.





__





Muerte en el cuartel de Roquetas | elmundo.es


Muerte en el cuartel de Roquetas Juan Martínez Galdeano, un agricultor de 39 años, acudió el 24 de julio de 2005 al cuartel de Roquetas de Mar, en Almería, para pedir ayuda por una supuesta amenaza tras una disputa de tráfico. Una hora y media más tarde perdía la vida en estas dependencias tras...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Es, ciertamente, muy, pero que muy, sospechoso. El coche a toda pastilla y luego se incorpora de la camilla, pero la palma en el hospital "muerte cerebral". Recapitulemos.
> 
> Aquí huele a "que parezca un accidente". Por qué va a poner esta mujer el coche a toda hostia en una zona residencial, igual se lo han trucado; con la electrónica moderna es más fácil. "Arreglas" la centralita y el control de velocidad y hala. Luego montan todo ese aparato y la tapan de arriba a abajo, sin asistencia respiratoria ni collarín y sin un sanitario al lado, la llevan dos bomberos. Se incorpora, pero muerte cerebral en el hospital. A esa mujer la han asesinado.



Es que hasta el dispositivo de rescate es raro:

Un montón de camiones colapsando la calle para que nadie pueda acercarse (la grabación más nítida se consigue desde el aire).
La actriz está viva y en aparente buen estado pero la sacan amortajada como si estuviera muerta, sin ponerle oxígeno y sin ningún médico que vaya atendiéndola.
La frialdad de los bomberos cuando se levanta totalmente angustiada.
La cantidad de bomberos alrededor de la camilla, haciendo de pantalla, más preocupados porque nadie se acerque que por la accidentada.

Da la sensación de estar viendo a un grupo de sicarios más que a unos bomberos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Da la sensación de estar viendo a un grupo de sicarios más que a unos bomberos.



¿Tenían a cincuenta y tantos sicarios camuflados en el cuerpo de bomberos, preparados para salir a tapar a una actriz con una manta, en cuanto tuviera un accidente que hiciera arder una casa?

Suena factible.


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Tenían a cincuenta y tantos sicarios camuflados en el cuerpo de bomberos, preparados para salir a tapar a una actriz con una manta, en cuanto tuviera un accidente que hiciera arder una casa?
> 
> Suena factible.



Si sabes cuando va a tener el accidente es perfectamente factible.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si sabes cuando va a tener el accidente es perfectamente factible.



Y si no lo sabes, también. Basta teledirigir sus nanobots de grafeno por 5G hasta que se estrelle.


----------



## 4motion (16 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es que hasta el dispositivo de rescate es raro:
> 
> Un montón de camiones colapsando la calle para que nadie pueda acercarse (la grabación más nítida se consigue desde el aire).
> La actriz está viva y en aparente buen estado pero la sacan amortajada como si estuviera muerta, sin ponerle oxígeno y sin ningún médico que vaya atendiéndola.
> ...



Correcto, equipo de demolición y limpieza.

No eran bomberos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gothaus (16 Ago 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Tu no sabes si iba puesta o no.
> Han dicho que iba puesta. Puede ser verdad o ser una distracción.



Existe un clásico de los cuerpos de seguridad que se conoce como "sembrar pruebas". Es decir, se nos va la mano con este detenido, la palma, le ponemos coca en el bolsillo. O una pipa sin registrar en la mano. Eso pasa en la policía de Nueva York, en la de Parla y en la de Vladivostok.

Que hayan ido tan rápido a decir que se ha pedido un análisis de sangre para saber si iba puesta es también sospechoso.

A mí que me llamen conspiranoico, pero conozco la naturaleza humana y no me gusta, y piensa mal y acertarás. A esta la han suicidado.


----------



## Terminus (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Estoy seguro que los *Doritowarriors* conspiranoicos poseen mas pruebas y los analisis oficiales desde su cueva,



Otro como ataraxio que quiere quedar de gilipollas en un solo hilo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Otro como ataraxio que quiere quedar de gilipollas en un solo hilo



gilipollas quien? los mismos del Hercules hinchable en afganistan?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Correcto, equipo de demolición y limpieza.
> 
> No eran bomberos.
> 
> ...



No eran bomberos ? los camiones son CGis ? Eran actores y los alquilaron a Rolan emmerich de su ultima pelicula ?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Tenían a cincuenta y tantos sicarios camuflados en el cuerpo de bomberos, preparados para salir a tapar a una actriz con una manta, en cuanto tuviera un accidente que hiciera arder una casa?
> 
> Suena factible.



Ya te digo ,es mas facil que uno de la CIA se cuele en su casa y la mate durmiendo la mona, pero hay que montar espectaculo , hilos en burbuja y pajas mentales de los idiotas niñatos de 4chan....

Lo proximo sera que Paul Walker tambien estaba en el ajo y se lo liquidaron como a James Dean


----------



## tomac (16 Ago 2022)

No sabía lo de la peluca momentos antes. Es raro raro. Es raro el hecho de que no se le notará que iba muy puesta y tambien para que coño compras una peluca roja?

También me sorprende que alguien de su edad por muy pasado de coca que vaya se comporte de esa forma.

En el pasado tuvo problemas mentales, si miráis en wikipedia veréis un extraño incidente que tuvo en el año 2000, y ese que conozcamos, que posiblemente ha habido más.

Me parece más factible esto último con la combinación de drogas llevará a ese comportamiento.


----------



## Tails (16 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...






TV news footage did show a woman at the crash scene sitting up on a stretcher and struggling as firefighters carried her to an ambulance, but Heche hadn’t yet been pronounced dead. 

She was critically injured at that point, however. It took 65 minutes to extinguish the fire and rescue her, USA Today reported. Heche sustained burns and a severe anoxic brain injury in the crash. Seven days later, she was pronounced brain dead.

We found no evidence to support the claim that she was murdered, much less because she was working on a movie about sex offender Jeffrey Epstein’s crimes. 

Heche had already finished filming the Lifetime movie "Girl in Room 13," scheduled to air in September. According to a description of a trailer Lifetime posted on YouTube, the movie tells the story of Grace, who is addicted to opioids but ready to "turn her life around" under the watchful eye of her mother, played by Heche. However, when a friend coerces Grace into meeting Richie, a former love interest and drug dealer, "she finds herself imprisoned in a hotel room with no way out." 

"Richie repeatedly violates Grace, forces her to consume drugs and alcohol, and starves her — all to break her down so that she becomes compliant and can be sold into human trafficking," the description says. "Refusing to give up on her daughter even when her husband and local police believe Grace has returned to a life of using, Janie starts an all-out hunt to find Grace."

The movie is not about Epstein, the financier who was accused of sex trafficking and assaulting dozens of girls. He died in jail in 2019 before he could face those criminal charges in court.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Tenían a cincuenta y tantos sicarios camuflados en el cuerpo de bomberos, preparados para salir a tapar a una actriz con una manta, en cuanto tuviera un accidente que hiciera arder una casa?
> 
> Suena factible.



este caso siempre olera mal, aunque los bomberos simplemente fueran muy torpes, que tambien es extraño


----------



## Guaguei (16 Ago 2022)

Anne Heche - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Accidente de tráfico y fallecimiento*
El viernes 5 de agosto de 2022, Heche se vio involucrada en dos accidentes de tráfico en Los Ángeles, el primero de ellos cuando el vehículo que conducía chocó contra un garaje en un complejo de apartamentos. Tras la primera colisión, fue vista dándose a la fuga con su vehículo para posteriormente impactar a gran velocidad contra una residencia, colisión que la dejó con graves quemaduras.131415 Un video grabado instantes previos a la segunda colisión muestra su automóvil circulando a altísima velocidad por una calle del barrio, seguido por el sonido del choque unos segundos después.1617La colisión y el resultante incendio estructural requirieron la ayuda de 59 bomberos que tardaron 65 minutos en extinguir las llamas y rescatar a Heche de su vehículo. La casa tuvo fallo estructural y quedó inhabitable.18Su inquilina sufrió lesiones de poca consideración,19 pero afirmó que tanto ella como sus mascotas estuvieron a punto de morir, y que había perdido todas sus pertenencias en el incendio que se desató tras la colisión.20

Agentes de la autoridad afirmaron que «se presume que Heche estaba conduciendo bajo los efectos de alguna sustancia y comportándose de manera errática» en ambos accidentes.14 El Departamento de Policía de Los Ángeles afirmó que un análisis sanguíneo preliminar confirmó la presencia de narcóticos en el cuerpo de Heche, aunque se requieren exámenes toxicológicos más exhaustivos, que podrían tardar semanas, para determinar con exactitud las sustancias psicoactivas que podría haber tomado.2122

Heche fue sacada del lugar del accidente en una camilla,17 y conducida al hospital.23 Desde entonces, estuvo en coma en la unidad de cuidados intensivos de un hospital paramédico de la ciudad. Sufrió una lesión grave de pulmón y quemaduras graves.2425 El 8 de agosto un representante de Heche afirmó que estaba en coma en estado extremamente crítico y con ventilación asistida debido a las lesiones pulmonares.26 En un comunicado de fecha 11 de agosto, realizado por la familia de la actriz, afirmaron que no albergaban esperanzas de que sobreviviera, ya que el accidente le había producido anoxia cerebral, y que la mantenían con soporte vital para determinar la viabilidad de la donación de sus órganos, que siempre había sido su expreso deseo al declararse donante de órganos.2728 Fue diagnosticada de muerte cerebral unas horas después de la publicación del comunicado familiar.29 El 14 de agosto su familia comunicó oficialmente su fallecimiento tras haber sido desconectada del soporte vital que la mantenían con vida a fin de que sus órganos fueran donados como ella siempre quiso.303132


----------



## Tails (16 Ago 2022)

*Anne Heche & James Tupper Ask You (and Donald Trump) to Donate Your Next Pay Check to Puerto Rico Relief*


On her CrowdRise page, Heche calls out Trump, writing, “We need our president to give his HIS WHOLE NEXT PAYCHECK! This is life and death.”

The commander-in-chief has come under fire for what critics call an insufficient response to the crisis. Trump did temporarily waive The Jones Act, which restricts shipping between mainland America and Puerto Rico (which is a U.S. territory), and on Friday, he vowed the nation “will not rest” until “the people of Puerto Rico are safe.”

“Our president, I ask him the same thing as of anyone else: Look at your next paycheck. What you can give? can you check in with yourself and give anything from your paycheck?” *Heche* says.

“The whole time that he ran his campaign, he said, ‘Make America Great Again,’ adds Tupper, 52. “I’m a Canadian, and I’m an immigrant, and I’ve always believed America was great, and I think the great thing about Americans is our generous spirit. When people are down, we rise. We rise, and we help.”











Anne Heche & James Tupper Ask You (and Donald Trump) to Donate Your Next Pay Check to Puerto Rico Relief


Anne Heche Launches Puerto Rico Relief Effort




www.google.com


----------



## Pepeprisas (16 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ya te digo ,es mas facil que uno de la CIA se cuele en su casa y la mate durmiendo la mona, pero hay que montar espectaculo , hilos en burbuja y pajas mentales de los idiotas niñatos de 4chan....
> 
> Lo proximo sera que Paul Walker tambien estaba en el ajo y se lo liquidaron como a James Dean



Te pagan para meter mierda porque te veo más activo en este tema que en otros


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No eran bomberos ? los camiones son CGis ? Eran actores y los alquilaron a Rolan emmerich de su ultima pelicula ?



Sabes lo que es atrezzo?

Pues ya está, te crees tu que les va a parar para realizar la performance unos camiones de bomberos?

Alma de cántaro.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> TV news footage did show a woman at the crash scene sitting up on a stretcher and struggling as firefighters carried her to an ambulance, but Heche hadn’t yet been pronounced dead.
> 
> She was critically injured at that point, however. It took 65 minutes to extinguish the fire and rescue her, USA Today reported. Heche sustained burns and a severe anoxic brain injury in the crash. Seven days later, she was pronounced brain dead.
> 
> ...



We found no evidence to support the claim that she was murdered, much less because she was working on a movie about sex offender Jeffrey Epstein’s crimes.

Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

Discutir con paranoicos es inutil


----------



## Saluter (17 Ago 2022)

Lo sangrante esque la han metido en el saco de famlecidos estando viva!!


----------



## LangostaPaco (17 Ago 2022)

Que dicen los yankees, se han tragado el fakeccidente? Esos sacos de grasa se tragan cualquier mierda, a seguir votando al senil biden


----------



## Pepeprisas (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Discutir con paranoicos es inutil



Y otro mensaje de desprestigio!


----------



## Pepeprisas (17 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Que dicen los yankees, se han tragado el fakeccidente? Esos sacos de grasa se tragan cualquier mierda, a seguir votando al senil biden



NADIE que vea el vídeo.pensando que es la actriz y haya oído la versión oficial se lo traga, sólo @ULTRAPACO y pocos más


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Ago 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> 4motion, que explicacion das a *que supuestamente monten este tinglado y no*, que si se quieren cargar a alguien, entrar en su casa por la noche y cepillarsela de sobredosis o repentinitis?
> 
> No te parece demasiado complicado, con decenas de personas involucradas, cuando si te quieren cepillar mandan a un killer o a lo sumo 2 ?
> 
> Another, no te parece que ese supuesto ruido de frenos pueden ser plasticos rozando del 1er golpe?



¿Quizas porque es una manera de demostrar que pueden hacer lo que les de la real gana con total impunidad en publico y rodeados de gente?

Acojonaria a cualquiera


----------



## remerus (17 Ago 2022)

Era malisima actriz y sus películas peores pero como para matarla tampoco es.


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Era malisima actriz y sus películas peores pero como para matarla tampoco es.



Coño y Biden y su hijo pederastas.

Causalidad? 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tawanchai (17 Ago 2022)

Muy paco todo


----------



## Disolucion (17 Ago 2022)

Este creo que no esta puesto.

Distinta camara, distinto microfono, mismo chirrido.


----------



## ferrys (17 Ago 2022)

Fallo del matrix


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Este creo que no esta puesto.
> 
> Distinta camara, distinto microfono, mismo chirrido.



Por si había dudas.

Esto lo CONFIRMA.

LA ACTRIZ trataba de frenar el Coche y no podía.

ASESINATO.

Cuando os monteis en un vehículo MODERNO tened claro que pueden eliminaros en un segundo. 

Imaginad si estáis en manos de skynet y de su IA. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> NADIE que vea el vídeo.pensando que es la actriz y haya oído la versión oficial se lo traga, sólo @ULTRAPACO y pocos más



Quiza porque no soy un paranoico. Y uso mas la razon


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Por si había dudas.
> 
> Esto lo CONFIRMA.
> 
> ...



Sigo sin oir Ahi una frenada HULIO, y ese video tiene el audio distorsionado , hay otro que se oye perfecto como esta acelerando.

Si hasta la vieron saliendo del garaje arrastrando ruedas, pero vosotros a lo vuestro


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Sigo sin oir Ahi una frenada HULIO pero voostros a lo vuestro, y ese video tiene el audio distorsionado , hay otro que se oye perfecto como esta acelerando



Porque estas SORDO.
No hay distorsión hay rozamiento de discos y frenos y una aceleración brutal SIMULTÁNEAMENTE lo cual por seguridad NUNCA PUEDE DARSE. 

TE REPITO. 

HAS INTENTADO ACELERAR Y A LA VEZ FRENAR UN COCHE CON ACELERADOR ELECTRÓNICO? 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## morethanafeeling (17 Ago 2022)

Es que nada tiene sentido. Una persona porque vaya drogada, suponiendo que lo fuera, no por ello aprieta el acelerador a fondo para estamparse a 200 por hora contra lo primero que pille. Vale que condujera de manera errática, haciendo eses, o algo así, pero adoptar una actitud totalmente suicida no tiene ningún sentido.

Lo de la camilla no hay por donde cogerlo. Una persona a la que acabas de sacar de un incendio, que lo más normal es que tenga problemas de respiración ¿y la metes en una bolsa mortuoria para que se asfixie? Si la forma en que abre la bolsa y sale la mujer desesperada da esa sensación, que se estaba ahogando.

Es tremendo. Un fallo en Matrix. Tenían toda la calle cerrada pero no esperaban que la mujer tuviera fuerzas para salir de su mortaja y que hubiera por allí un helicóptero grabando.

Y hay otra cosa que me perturba. Para que se puedan donar los órganos hay que quitárselos al donante mientras todavía está vivo. Los órganos de un cadáver no sirven. Después de ver todas estas imágenes ¿quién puede estar seguro de que realmente estaba en un coma irreversible y mantenida con soporte vital? A mi me quedan todas las dudas.


----------



## Pepeprisas (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Quiza porque no soy un paranoico. Y uso mas la razon



Ha quedado usted RETRATADO


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Porque estas SORDO.
> No hay distorsión hay rozamiento de discos y frenos y una aceleración brutal SIMULTÁNEAMENTE lo cual por seguridad NUNCA PUEDE DARSE.
> 
> TE REPITO.
> ...



Que acelerador electronico ni pollas , hubiera ido pitando alertando que no podia frenar o con la ventanilla bajada gritando , joder habeis visto muchas peliculas


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es que nada tiene sentido. Una persona porque vaya drogada, suponiendo que lo fuera, no por ello aprieta el acelerador a fondo para estamparse a 200 por hora contra lo primero que pille. Vale que condujera de manera errática, haciendo eses, o algo así, pero adoptar una actitud totalmente suicida no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> Lo de la camilla no hay por donde cogerlo. Una persona a la que acabas de sacar de un incendio, que lo más normal es que tenga problemas de respiración ¿y la metes en una bolsa mortuoria para que se asfixie? Si la forma en que abre la bolsa y sale la mujer desesperada da esa sensación, que se estaba ahogando.
> 
> ...



Fue una performance para ELIMINARLA pero antes querían algún tipo de información de ella, por eso la tuvieron retenida y luego la eliminaron.

El hackeo del coche NI LO DUDO tengo los conocimientos necesarios para saber hasta como lo hicieron.

Cosa que por supuesto no diré aquí.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Ha quedado usted RETRATADO



Y tu a IGnorados por subnormal


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Fue una performance para ELIMINARLA pero antes querían algún tipo de información de ella, por eso la tuvieron retenida y luego la eliminaron.
> 
> El hackeo del coche NI LO DUDO tengo los conocimientos necesarios para saber hasta como lo hicieron.
> 
> ...



Performance si... vuestras pajas mentales


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Performance si... vuestras pajas mentales



Performances para asesinar EFECTIVAMENTE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Que acelerador electronico ni pollas , hubiera ido pitando alertando que no podia frenar o con la ventanilla bajada gritando , joder habeis visto muchas peliculas



Ni puta idea tienes y así vas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

Primera regla de los servicios secretos

Si quieres matar a alguien hazlo de la manera mas discreta posible, no montando un circo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ni puta idea tienes y así vas.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Y los Aviones que abandoron iraq era globos inflables, si ya ....


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Primera regla de los servicios secretos
> 
> Si quieres matar a alguien hazlo de la manera mas discreta posible, no montando un circo



Claro por eso atropellan gente en la rambla, PARA QUE NO SE VEA.

Porque los que lo organizan SON LOS MISMOS. 

LOS MISMOS que vuelan trenes en atocha. 

Para que no se vea. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Claro por eso atropellan gente en la rambla, PARA QUE NO SE VEA.
> 
> Porque los que lo organizan SON LOS MISMOS.
> 
> ...



Todavia estais con lo de los actores en las ramblas y muñecos ?. No jodas


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Todavia estais con lo de los actores en las ramblas y muñecos ?. No jodas



Estamos con que los hijos de la gran puta que ORGANIZAN ESTO SON LOS MISMOS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Disolucion (17 Ago 2022)

Desde ayer que me pregunto por que no tenia en ignorados al ultrapaco ese.
La procastrinacion no es buena. Tema solucionado. Hilo limpio.

Porque ademas puedes tratar con argumentos en contra, pero el subnormal este no aporta nada.
Os animo al ignore masivo del mamarracho.


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Desde ayer que me pregunto por que no tenia en ignorados al ultrapaco ese.
> La procastrinacion no es buena. Tema solucionado. Hilo limpio.
> 
> Porque ademas puedes tratar con argumentos en contra, pero el subnormal este no aporta nada.
> Os animo al ignore masivo del mamarracho.



Es buen tío, pero a veces desvaria.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ago 2022)

Pero... ¿y si está viva porqué la sacan atada como si estuviera muerta?


----------



## morethanafeeling (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Fue una performance para ELIMINARLA pero antes querían algún tipo de información de ella, por eso la tuvieron retenida y luego la eliminaron.



Yo creo que la idea era eliminarla simplemente. Como no lo consiguieron en el accidente probablemente lo hubiesen hecho dentro de la ambulancia con toda tranquilidad. Pero cuando se levantó les jodió el plan. Estaba demasiado bien y demasiado fuerte como para decir que se había muerto de camino al hospital. Entonces no les quedó otra que llevarla al hospital, allí inducirla al coma y luego dejar pasar unos días para decir que había ido empeorando progresivamente hasta lamentablemente tener que quitarle el soporte vital.


----------



## sexi (17 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *QUE DICE SU PELUQUERO QUE EL LA VIO PERFECTAMENTE POCO ANTES*
> *NADA DE BALBUCEAR PEDO COMO SE HA COMENTADO
> Y BASTANTE MAS ATRACTIVA
> 
> ...



el cóctel COVID ese no existe.

no vota a defender la actuación de los equipos de emergencia porque tiene agujeros, como tapar la entera sin que esté muerta, que es muy muy raro.

pero te diré que es a mujer no estaba en coma, dado que para ello necesitas un soporte vital y que los respiradores no revientan pulmones, vamos, es muy raro que eso ocurra, eso además no se puede ocultar y se puede realizar una autopista. Además de que antes de que ocurra el respirador se pibe a pitar como un puto loco y es bastante complicado que 4-5 personas no se enteren de que ocurre. Que haya pasado alguna vez si, porque lo he visto una vez, pero vamos, que sea algo habitual, en absoluto.


----------



## sexi (17 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo creo que la idea era eliminarla simplemente. Como no lo consiguieron en el accidente probablemente lo hubiesen hecho dentro de la ambulancia con toda tranquilidad. Pero cuando se levantó les jodió el plan. Estaba demasiado bien y demasiado fuerte como para decir que se había muerto de camino al hospital. Entonces no les quedó otra que llevarla al hospital, allí inducirla al coma y luego dejar pasar unos días para decir que había ido empeorando progresivamente hasta lamentablemente tener que quitarle el soporte vital.



aclaro que no voy a defender este caso concreto, pero los grandes quemados tienen un margen de tiempo antes de empeorar, dado que las toxinas liberadas por la quema de las células aún no ha llegado a los riñones. Un gran quemado necesita tratamiento complejo, muchísimo volumen y probablemente diálisis. Es difícil salir. Por no mencionar las infecciones masivas que puede sufrir.

esta mujer no parece, desde El punto de vista de la cámara, que está muy quemada, a no ser que las quemaduras no se vean bien sean recientes y específicamente pequeñas (aunque numerosas).
Tampoco explica el por qué está cubierta totalmente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

sexi dijo:


> el cóctel COVID ese no existe.
> 
> no vota a defender la actuación de los equipos de emergencia porque tiene agujeros, como tapar la entera sin que esté muerta, que es muy muy raro.
> 
> pero te diré que es a mujer no estaba en coma, dado que para ello necesitas un soporte vital y que los respiradores no revientan pulmones, vamos, es muy raro que eso ocurra, eso además no se puede ocultar y se puede realizar una autopista. Además de que antes de que ocurra el respirador se pibe a pitar como un puto loco y es bastante complicado que 4-5 personas no se enteren de que ocurre. Que haya pasado alguna vez si, porque lo he visto una vez, pero vamos, que sea algo habitual, en absoluto.



eres tonto ignore

pd : limite 1000 lleno.

me tendre que conformar ignorarnte a mano


----------



## sexi (17 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> eres tonto ignore
> 
> pd : limite 1000 lleno.
> 
> me tendre que conformar ignorarnte a mano



no todo en la vida son películas que te montas en tu habitación.

men el hospital trabaja muchísima gente y puedes estudiar mcihad carreras para acabar en un hospital, no viene “el gobierno” y te ficha en la sombra como crees. 

ignorante eres tú.


----------



## cortoplacista (17 Ago 2022)

La escena es rara de cojones.


----------



## sexi (17 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> eres tonto ignore
> 
> pd : limite 1000 lleno.
> 
> me tendre que conformar ignorarnte a mano



Mel objetivo de un foro es compartir opiniones. Si únicamente quieres escuchar la tuya hazte un blog.


----------



## Terminus (17 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Que acelerador electronico ni pollas , hubiera ido pitando alertando que no podia frenar o con la ventanilla bajada gritando , joder habeis visto muchas peliculas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

solucionado .. he quitado del ignore unos cuantos multicuentas de algunos CM por ahi y ya tengo sitio en la nevera para los nuevos multis de NEWTRAL


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

Disolucion dijo:


> Este creo que no esta puesto.
> 
> Distinta camara, distinto microfono, mismo chirrido.



no va Fernando, no


----------



## Cénit (17 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es que hasta el dispositivo de rescate es raro:
> 
> Un montón de camiones colapsando la calle para que nadie pueda acercarse (la grabación más nítida se consigue desde el aire).
> La actriz está viva y en aparente buen estado pero la sacan amortajada como si estuviera muerta, sin ponerle oxígeno y sin ningún médico que vaya atendiéndola.
> ...





El despliegue de los 'bomberos" es más adecuado para una tragedia tipo incendio en bloque de apartamentos de 15 alturas


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Tenían a cincuenta y tantos sicarios camuflados en el cuerpo de bomberos, preparados para salir a tapar a una actriz con una manta, en cuanto tuviera un accidente que hiciera arder una casa?
> 
> Suena factible.



con que mandes al parque de bomberos y un vehiculo adicional con mayor autoridad, encargado de heridos y de evacuar ya esta,
los demas al tejado o con la grua a echar agua, o a los pies de su camion si no son necesarios, los x-men se mete uno al vehiculo y otros alrededor, y puede hacer lo que quiera, pinchar "insulina", ponerle la sabana, y con capacidad de improvisar ya que no se sabe como iba a ser el accidente

pero aunque fuese extraña la evacuacion, o simplemente torpeza, no es ni de lejos lo mas importante de todo el caso, pero lo mas llamativo y que salta las alarmas de mucha gente


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

mucho antes de que aparezca el coche ya se escucha a lo lejos que estaba intentando frenar, no se escuchaba motor ni rodadura pero si el chillido desde lejos al principio del video, debio ser escandaloso

la frenada se escucha mas que la rodadura o el motor, por eso es lo primero en escucharse a lo lejos

*poneos los auriculares a tope, en el segundo 2 ya esta frenando*


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> El viernes 5 de agosto de 2022, Heche se vio involucrada en dos accidentes de tráfico en Los Ángeles, el primero de ellos cuando el vehículo que conducía chocó contra un garaje en un complejo de apartamentos. Tras la primera colisión, fue vista dándose a la fuga con su vehículo para posteriormente impactar a gran velocidad contra una residencia





morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es que nada tiene sentido. Una persona porque vaya drogada, suponiendo que lo fuera, no por ello aprieta el acelerador a fondo para estamparse a 200 por hora contra lo primero que pille. Vale que condujera de manera errática, haciendo eses, o algo así, pero adoptar una actitud totalmente suicida no tiene ningún sentido.



era el segundo accidente que tenia, uno detras de otro
o estaba muy muy drogada y borracha que no se sabe ni como podia arrancar el coche, o mantener la direccion en linea recta, o se queria suicidar chocandose, _o al coche le pasaba algo que no terminaba de funcionar bien_

o le pasaba algo a ella o al coche

wikipedia elije justificar lo de el accidente previo para culparle a ella, y poner mas de manifiesto que llevaba una mala conducta, y ademas estaba en fuga,
en lugar de solucionar el asunto y pagar daños que seria lo mas logico, tal vez dijera que se haria cargo pero que se tenia que ir, tonta no era se la ve en alguna entrevista

tal vez estaba planeado estamparla cuando hubiera tomado alguna copa o se la incito, pero los borrachos no se estampan asi, si tienes un minimo de capacidad para usar el coche, tambien lo tienes para ver una calle perpendicular y una casa despues de haber conducido perfectamente recto a buena velocidad


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

mucho antes de que aparezca el coche ya se escucha a lo lejos que estaba intentando frenar, no se escuchaba motor ni rodadura pero si el chillido desde lejos al principio del video, debio ser escandaloso

la frenada se escucha mas que la rodadura o el motor, por eso es lo primero en escucharse a lo lejos

*poneos los auriculares a tope, en el segundo 2 ya esta frenando*


¿algun exceptico y prudente que pueda explicar esto? se agradece


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Puede ser el líquido de frenos
> 
> Pues no se han visto casos de esto y no creo hayan intentado asesinar al panadero
> 
> ...



En las películas si, aquí lo habrán hecho con un malware, es más limpio para ellos.

Te lo meten en la unidad de motor y estás muerto, vas en un proyectil lanzado a 200 kmh sin posibilidad de detenerlo.

Y aún así se salvo, por lo que tuvieron que continuar la performance. 

Y les volvió a salir mal, porque se levantó de la camilla. 

Luego ya en el Hospital le dieron FIN. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> era el segundo accidente que tenia, uno detras de otro
> o estaba muy muy drogada y borracha que no se sabe ni como podia arrancar el coche, o mantener la direccion en linea recta, o se queria suicidar chocandose, _o al coche le pasaba algo que no terminaba de funcionar bien_
> 
> o le pasaba algo a ella o al coche
> ...



El primer accidente NO EXISTE es una justificación para la segunda parte donde efectivamente le hackearon le coche.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

No se la ve cara de drogada ni preocupada en el selfie con el peluquero negro minutos antes del accidente, AL CONTRARIO y menos intenciones suicidas, esta contenta y relajada.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tails (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> En las películas si, aquí lo habrán hecho con un malware, es más limpio para ellos.
> 
> Te lo meten en la unidad de motor y estás muerto, vas en un proyectil lanzado a 200 kmh sin posibilidad de detenerlo.
> 
> ...




Caída duchandose y golpe en la nuca con la bañera o caída por las escaleras y se rompe el cuello 

Nadie se entera hasta pasados varios días


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Caída duchandose y golpe en la nuca con la bañera o caída por las escaleras y se rompe el cuello
> 
> Nadie se entera hasta pasados varios días



Aquí querían que se enterasen, es un AVISO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepeprisas (17 Ago 2022)

Hola, vengo a decir que el.video quizás ayude a algún subnormal a abrir los ojos


----------



## Terminus (17 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> No se la ve cara de drogada ni preocupada en el selfie con el peluquero negro minutos antes del accidente, AL CONTRARIO y menos intenciones suicidas, esta contenta y relajada.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Es la cara de una persona recién despierta, feliz, radiante. 

Todo es tan burdo


----------



## Disolucion (17 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien que ha decidido suicidarse lo hace en una calle de un barrio residencial y no en una autopista o tirandose por un barranco?

No creo que haya estadisticas, pero no creo que haya muchos suicidas ejecutando en una calle de un barrio residencial. Es ridiculo.


----------



## Falcatón (17 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por la peli de tráfico de niños que iba a salir en septiembre y más cosas qué sabía seguramente de la élite de Hollywood. En 1997 estuvo con una presentadora muy famosa satánica y pedofilia cercana al partido demócrata relación que duro 2 años.
> 
> La cia y la élite ya tiene el poder de controlar tu coche hackeando el sistema para provocar un accidente
> 
> ...



No tienes ni idea de la gravedad que supone tener un gran porcentaje de tu piel quemada incluso si no ha afectado a músculos y tendones. Podrías hasta echar a correr, sobretodo con la adrenalina del momento pero luego viene el proceso mortal dependiendo de la superficie afectada.

Edito: antes de estrellarse y quemarse dentro de su Mini contra la casa ya había tenido un choque importante contra otro vehículo pero cuado la quisieron ayudar se escapó conduciendo. O estaba como una cuba o directamente buscaba suicidarse. No le busquemos tres pies al gato, anda.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de la gravedad que supone tener un gran porcentaje de tu piel quemada incluso si no ha afectado a músculos y tendones. Podrías hasta echar a correr, sobretodo con la adrenalina del momento pero luego viene el proceso mortal dependiendo de la superficie afectada.



Vale, te compro que te hagas superhumano por el choque de la adrenalina pero respóndeme a una cosa, ¿Por qué coño la llevan amortajada como un cadáver?


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de la gravedad que supone tener un gran porcentaje de tu piel quemada incluso si no ha afectado a músculos y tendones. Podrías hasta echar a correr, sobretodo con la adrenalina del momento pero luego viene el proceso mortal dependiendo de la superficie afectada.
> 
> Edito: antes de estrellarse y quemarse dentro de su Mini contra la casa ya había tenido un choque importante contra otro vehículo pero cuado la quisieron ayudar se escapó conduciendo. O estaba como una cuba o directamente buscaba suicidarse. No le busquemos tres pies al gato, anda.



Que choque anterior, quien lo dice, que testigos?

Pruebas.

NINGUNA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (17 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Vale, te compro que te hagas superhumano por el choque de la adrenalina pero respóndeme a una cosa, ¿Por qué coño la llevan amortajada como un cadáver?



Es la nueva bolsa para quemados y para inhalaciones de monoxido de carbono.

CERRADA. 

Jajajaja

ES BRUTAL Y CHUSCO.

No lo esperaban y tampoco las cámaras de la urbanización. 

No cometeran los mismos errores, también aprenden. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## morethanafeeling (17 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de la gravedad que supone tener un gran porcentaje de tu piel quemada incluso si no ha afectado a músculos y tendones. Podrías hasta echar a correr, sobretodo con la adrenalina del momento pero luego viene el proceso mortal dependiendo de la superficie afectada.



¿Pero que gran porcentaje de piel quemada? Si no tiene el pelo ni la camiseta quemados, que es lo primero que arde. En las imágenes se le ve aturdida pero en buen estado de salud. Según testigos los airbags saltaron, sale del coche por su propio pie y el interior del coche no estaba quemado. Sus problemas de salud empezaron cuando entró en esa ambulancia.

Las imágenes son muy claras de lo que sucedió. No hay justificación alguna para que llevaran a una persona viva y consciente recién salida de un incendio ATADA y ahogándose en una bolsa mortuoria y menos sin ser estabilizada y tratada primero. Se ve claro que todo el procedimiento es anormal pero la gente vive en el mundo de la piruleta y sigue pensando que estas cosas pasan solo en las películas. Vamos, que la podían haber estrangulado allí mismo y todavía saldría alguien diciendo que le estaban haciendo maniobras de recuperación.

Edit: El procedimiento es adecuado si estás tratando con un cadáver. El problema es que en el último momento el "muerto" resucita y los deja a todos con el culo al aire.


----------



## Pepeprisas (17 Ago 2022)

Han comentado algo los familiares después de que hayan sacado el vídeo para el común de los mortales??


----------



## Guaguei (17 Ago 2022)

por que esta la unidad supuestamente medica donde meten a Anne la mas alejada del siniestro, llegaron los ultimos? solo se informo de incendio inicialmente? no necesitarian estar cerca y cojer utiles medicos? no se conocian o no se coordinaron bien?
es otra posibilidad


----------



## Pepeprisas (17 Ago 2022)

Lo subo en honor de @ULTRAPACO que parece que este post le jode en exceso


----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Lo subo en honor de @ULTRAPACO que parece que este post le jode en exceso



es esceptico?
no es bueno aferrarse a nada y no ser flexible


----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)

desfribiladorrrrr !!! un momento que lo tengo ahi en la furgo en la otra calle, y se ha llenao esto de coches de bomberos, una locura
vale no tardes mucho


----------



## JoseDa (18 Ago 2022)

Perfectamente creíble. Los servicios de inteligencia useños tienen una reputación pésima entre sus propios ciudadanos, que no decir en Europa y el resto del mundo..

No me he leído todo el hilo y quizas se menciona pero lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza fueron la eliminación de la periodista británica *Jill Dando*, días antes de que revelara publicamente un megaescándalo de pederastia en la BBC. Era la periodista más famosa en los 80.

Y por supuesto la de *Lady Di* por su oposición frontal al establishment y su noviazgo con un musulmán nada menos, y eso trastocaba muchos planes de los globalistas..


----------



## moritobelo (18 Ago 2022)

Los magufos nunca decepcionais... pero, oye, al menos dais para que las personas normales nos echemos unas risas....


----------



## Lionelhut (18 Ago 2022)

Que fuera drogada a toda velocidad como loca por sus excesos es creible, pero lo del video saliendo de la bolsa mortuaria COMO AVE FENIX y los otros corriendo metiendola en la ambulancia... huele MAL.

pd: soy cero magufo


----------



## birdland (18 Ago 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo …, y la cía también 
Garyw webb fue un periodista que tocaba bastante los huevos , relacionando al gobierno de eeuu con el tráfico de droja y demás lindezas 

aparecio “ suicidado “ con dos tiros consecutivos en la cara , no desde el paladar o zona parietal , con un 38

Aquí tenemos el 11m , con tantos desatinos que es imposible creer que no fueron hechos adrede


----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)

y esta segun tu es una conspiracion de conspiranoicos y no de conspiradores perpetradores
pues por que va el coche frenado todo el recorrido?
no es pedir mucho, sacanos de dudas


----------



## EnergyTreeef (18 Ago 2022)

Es imposible de ‘ diagnosticar’ de. que ha muerto posteriormente.

Pero, observen, la tremenda imagen, de captura *del primer momento de cuando intenta de salir de este saco.*

Se ve la *mano*, iniciando la salida….
Esta TOTALMENTE tapada SIN OXÍGENO, ni collar, ni nada







I luego, conscientemente, logra de salir de este saco sin oxígeno.






Su intentó posterior de salida, fuerte y determinado, no tiene nada de ‘ zombie’, *Anne tenia consciencia en este momento.

Este ‘ rescate’ es indefendible, *luego q cada uno piensa/ especula lo que quiera..hay claros motivos para ello..

I esa botella de alcohol, señalada por todos los mass media, insinuando borachera, ya se ha demostrado que era falsa. Los mismos, luego han publicado que Anne no tenia efectos de alcohol, ninguno, en momento de accidente.
I luego resulta .era donante de órganos, la “ cocainomana- borracha durante años’ , según la prensa.*En está fabula, no cuadra nada*. I es la misma prensa incoherente, que fomenta estas contradicciones.

*Se ha demostrado q no tenía Alcohol en la sangre*, pero presencia de algo de cocaina
yehh, pero la imagen de botella Anne alcoholica ya se ha quedado en la retina de millones de gente. El daño y la desinformación ya está hecha.





__





Anne Heche was under the influence of cocaine not alcohol during the car crash; Reports


Anne Heche was reportedly under the influence of drugs during scary car crash in Los Angeles.




www.pinkvilla.com





Hoy DM ha puesto el artículo sobre causas de la muerte de AnneH, y parece que los lectores NO se las creen

*El más valorado:*


nahimgoodthx, USA, United States, 10 hours ago
_She had all her hair and didn't look burned when she popped up off the stretcher.. just saying._

Si teneis tiempo, dejo el link de foro US, ahí debaten lo de frenos etc., siguen especulando lo de hackear estos frenos, ponen vídeos etc. etc.Bueno, es foro de ahí…tienen más info.





__





Misc.


The most popular bodybuilding message boards!



forum.bodybuilding.com





.


----------



## Guaguei (18 Ago 2022)

ya te entendi mal, creo que detro de poco deberiamos de empezar a tratar los conspiranoicos a los psi


----------



## 4motion (18 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Es imposible de ‘ diagnosticar’ de. que ha muerto posteriormente.
> 
> Pero, observen, la tremenda imagen, de captura *del primer momento de cuando intenta de salir de este saco.*
> 
> ...



Correcto. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (18 Ago 2022)

Lo mismo hicieron con el piloto de Germán wings.

Crearon una farsa para desprestigiarle, siempre lo hacen.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floid (18 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Una gran referencia sin duda.
> 
> Ahora puedes poner que actúo con Gabi, fofo, miliki y fofito.
> 
> ...



Accidente Anne Heche


----------



## Alfa555 (19 Ago 2022)

La inmensa mayoría de los que pululamos por aquí no nos creemos ninguna conspiración porque no tenemos pruebas objetivas para poder afirmar nada ...pero somos conscientes de que tampoco las tenemos para negarlo . 
Todo se queda en el terreno de la probabilidad...pero por pura estadística alguna de estas conspiraciones son ciertas ,también es verdad que probablemente sean las menos.


----------



## Lana (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## 4motion (19 Ago 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Accidente Anne Heche



No me dice NADA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mirym94 (19 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de los que pululamos por aquí no nos creemos ninguna conspiración porque no tenemos pruebas objetivas para poder afirmar nada ...pero somos conscientes de que tampoco las tenemos para negarlo .
> Todo se queda en el terreno de la probabilidad...pero por pura estadística alguna de estas conspiraciones son ciertas ,también es verdad que probablemente sean las menos.



La distorsión es no ver lo que ocurre en la sociedad y vivir en un mundo paralelo, pensar en el efecto zombi Ect.. es de tener retraso severo


----------



## Decipher (19 Ago 2022)

Pillo sitio y gorrito de papel de plata. Huele muy mal.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

https://dle.rae.es/conspiraci%C3%B3n


Confabulaciones, conjuras, comanditas, corros, camarillas...


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Es imposible de ‘ diagnosticar’ de. que ha muerto posteriormente.
> 
> Pero, observen, la tremenda imagen, de captura *del primer momento de cuando intenta de salir de este saco.*
> 
> ...



No sé que pensar, recordemos que la maldad de la prensa con las actrices y actores es infinita. Me viene a la cabeza el Alzheimer de Rita Hayworth, o los casos de Charlie Chaplin o Polansky. Lo de Fatty Arbucle nunca quedó claro del todo.

Y el rescate es digno de una peli del gordo y el flaco o de Mel Brooks.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

Eso es lo que lo hace divertido. Los productores estaba bien, se ve que le dio pereza después.


----------



## Pepeprisas (19 Ago 2022)

Joder hay algunos que van a escupirles en la cara y encima van andar las gracias


----------



## StolenInnocence (19 Ago 2022)

Cuantos coches de bomberos hay?? Mucho me parece


----------



## Pepeprisas (21 Ago 2022)

No sabía que la casa donde el coche se estrelló también salió ardiendo
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.revistavanityfair.es/articulos/anne-heche-duena-casa-accidente/amp


----------



## Chulita (3 Sep 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> CM, o demonio a secas, detected
> 
> Es de primero de sentido común no tapar con una sábana la cara a una persona viva y gravemente herida....



Bingo! En efecto, muchos ya son demonios. No sé desde donde ni hasta donde es de "esotérico", pero no son humanos.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (3 Sep 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Bingo! En efecto, muchos ya son demonios. No sé desde donde ni hasta donde es de "esotérico", pero no son humanos.




Está todo plagado de bichos...


----------



## Pepeprisas (3 Sep 2022)

Up!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Dic 2022)

Anne heche fue asesinada . Intenta escapar pero la meten a la fuerza en la ambulancia. Iba a estrenar una peli de tráfico de niños en septiembre


Es imposible de ‘ diagnosticar’ de. que ha muerto posteriormente. Pero, observen, la tremenda imagen, de captura del primer momento de cuando intenta de salir de este saco. Se ve la mano, iniciando la salida…. Esta TOTALMENTE tapada SIN OXÍGENO, ni collar, ni nada I luego, conscientemente...




www.burbuja.info






CONFIRMADO ES FALSO QUE ANNE HECHE FUERA DROGADA

ESTA LIMPIA Y SOBRIA CUANDO LE TRUCARON EL VEHICULO


​


----------

